# No aircooled exp.+ 78 Champ. Ed. Bus= Interesting build!!!!



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

So this past wknd I purchased my 1st aircooled vehicle! A 1978 Champagne Edition Bus. Looking to restore it and see how it goes. Granted I have only worked on watercooled vw's but I am up for the challenge. The bus was not running so I have to tackle that 1st. Its stick shift w/ the 2.0 ltr engine fuel injected. I have a vision and trying to make it happen def wouldnt mind going disc brakes all around and possibly air ride susp. A plus is that the bus came w/ dealer installed A/C which I am def going to try and get that working as well. I was told everything is original. So let the games begin!!! This is what it looked like when I brought it home... :beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Special delivery!!! Its home.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

First thing I did was strip the whole rear of the interior just to see how the floors were.
















Also started to degrease the interior and I gotta say its cleaning up pretty nice!!
























to be continued...ic:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

eww


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

wha ha happen?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

goosler said:


> wha ha happen?


Def not pat content. It's not lickable! Lol


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

I've seen worse.  Good luck with it, the old bay windows need some love. Interior and floors don't look too bad. The L-jet injection system is one of the easiest to work on. Where does the rat's nest of red wire coming off the coil go? To the tailight?  It looks like it's missing the rear foam seal for the engine compartment, it's a strip of foam to close up that gap between the engine tin and the rear and side aprons around it so when you get it running you'll want to replace that.

A good resource for info.:

www.ratwell.com

Those rims are 5x112mm pattern same as Mercedes...ahem:

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1161492


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Jade Wombat said:


> I've seen worse.  Good luck with it, the old bay windows need some love. Interior and floors don't look too bad. The L-jet injection system is one of the easiest to work on. Where does the rat's nest of red wire coming off the coil go? To the tailight?  It looks like it's missing the rear foam seal for the engine compartment, it's a strip of foam to close up that gap between the engine tin and the rear and side aprons around it so when you get it running you'll want to replace that.
> 
> A good resource for info.:
> 
> ...


1st off cool name lol I dont think its that bad either. The red wiring nest was actually just a ball of wires. Theres one red wire going from the ign coil to god knows where, havent gotten in to it yet. Def gonna have to look into the foam seal you are talking about. Havent really found much info on that engine hopefully ratwell.com will help. Thanks for the info rt now its looking like getting the engine running first, brakes, looking into air ride then body work and paint. Should be a lot of fun and money lol Looking to soda balst the whole bus and try to make a rotisserie for this thing to get to the bottom and the top of it. I have been researching like crazy the past 2 weeks but im pretty sure theres guys on here that know a ton of resources that can help this restore come together. As far as your wheels they are nice but im not sure w/ the wheel selection. Ive seen nice sets of Fuch's and im a big fan of the Porsche phonedials. I can dream lol Thanks for your info. Its gonna be a slow build in the begining b/c Im doing a swap on a customers car and I have another one lined up. Once those 2 are out I can play w/ this!


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

Interested to see how youll incorporate air ride. I'm not exactly sure but most air rides I've seen on a bay had to use a link pin beam. Best of luck. Cheers.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

bansheelos said:


> 1st off cool name lol


:laugh: subscribed.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

peitrus said:


> Interested to see how youll incorporate air ride. I'm not exactly sure but most air rides I've seen on a bay had to use a link pin beam. Best of luck. Cheers.


Wagenswest has an insane air ride kit. Gonna have to sell my flesh on 42nd in order to get it :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

bansheelos said:


> Wagenswest has an insane air ride kit. Gonna have to sell my flesh on 42nd in order to get it :laugh:


Nate does make some badass chit. :thumbup: but as you say you better start working the corner:banghead::laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

got one of those here in RI..painted yellow and a slide sunroof,no motor and gutted inside....very very little rust too.

...yours is pretty toasty bro' i'd save her for parts though.

pm if you interested.

:thumbup:


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> got one of those here in RI..painted yellow and a slide sunroof,no motor and gutted inside....very very little rust too.
> 
> ...yours is pretty toasty bro' i'd save her for parts though.
> 
> ...


You're a bidness man lol :thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

curious as to why you're going with an air ride setup. the lowest bays are rolling static.

if you want the versatility that air ride provides in being able to easily adjust your ride height, then yeah i get that....but if you want a seriously low riding bay air isn't going to be the best choice for getting seriously low.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Nah just looking out for ya...hate to see you jump in and yet be able to save some time and money in the end result. Just throwing it out there for yooz.

That air cond. Set up inside is rare...never seen one there,only umber the dash.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> curious as to why you're going with an air ride setup. the lowest bays are rolling static.
> 
> if you want the versatility that air ride provides in being able to easily adjust your ride height, then yeah i get that....but if you want a seriously low riding bay air isn't going to be the best choice for getting seriously low.


Im looking to go low but also be able to have a smooth ride. I will be traveling w/ my wife and kids and would like it to be as plush as possible. I still like a low bus so I can keep the wife happy and me too. lol




Schell R32 said:


> Nah just looking out for ya...hate to see you jump in and yet be able to save some time and money in the end result. Just throwing it out there for yooz.
> 
> That air cond. Set up inside is rare...never seen one there,only umber the dash.


Thanks for looking out I am aware of how much work this project is going to be. Its gonna be a while before I am done w/ it. Def trying to get that a/c running but cant find much info on that setup. DAMN YOU DEALER INSTALLS! :laugh: Just tried to clean the bench seat and gotta say I am no detailer lolIm at the beginning of a long road but in the end it will be oh so good!!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Good luck with it and the' champagne editions are pretty scarce from what I hear....they have some crazy options.

Keep us posted


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> Im looking to go low but also be able to have a smooth ride. I will be traveling w/ my wife and kids and would like it to be as plush as possible. I still like a low bus so I can keep the wife happy and me too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking out I am aware of how much work this project is going to be. Its gonna be a while before I am done w/ it. Def trying to get that a/c running but cant find much info on that setup. DAMN YOU DEALER INSTALLS! :laugh: Just tried to clean the bench seat and gotta say I am no detailer lolIm at the beginning of a long road but in the end it will be oh so good!!!


if you want plush ball joint is it. you can get creative and do a beam raise and retain the ball joint and your plush ride if you're doing this on a budget. air is nice, but not required to seriously lay out a bay and have it be comfy going down the road. i'm lower than most air ride bays and not only can i drive mine at the height i have her at but she's plenty cushy and i have stock suspension geometry 


that a/c setup you have isn't that rare...what's rare is the section over the driver. that piece of the puzzle is rare as piss. generally the center section was just by itself with two controls that were on a separate pod that got mounted on the dash somewhere....but to have that section that goes up to the front of the bus is very rare. the middle sections will show up from time to time on samba but not so much for the front. you can retro fit what you have to take a newer r134 setup easily enough. :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> Good luck with it and the' champagne editions are pretty scarce from what I hear....they have some crazy options.
> 
> Keep us posted


Def will! I gotta say I am kinda glad its fuel injected over carb.




A1steaksauce said:


> if you want plush ball joint is it. you can get creative and do a beam raise and retain the ball joint and your plush ride if you're doing this on a budget. air is nice, but not required to seriously lay out a bay and have it be comfy going down the road. i'm lower than most air ride bays and not only can i drive mine at the height i have her at but she's plenty cushy and i have stock suspension geometry
> 
> 
> that a/c setup you have isn't that rare...what's rare is the section over the driver. that piece of the puzzle is rare as piss. generally the center section was just by itself with two controls that were on a separate pod that got mounted on the dash somewhere....but to have that section that goes up to the front of the bus is very rare. the middle sections will show up from time to time on samba but not so much for the front. you can retro fit what you have to take a newer r134 setup easily enough. :thumbup:


1st off A1 I have to def give you props on your mk1 aba swap thread!! INFREAKINGSANE!!! Def helped me w/ a swap for a custy! Def would like to hear more about your suspension setup possibly see some pix of your ride height as well. What does it take to do the beam raise?


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> Def will! I gotta say I am kinda glad its fuel injected over carb.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st off A1 I have to def give you props on your mk1 aba swap thread!! INFREAKINGSANE!!! Def helped me w/ a swap for a custy! Def would like to hear more about your suspension setup possibly see some pix of your ride height as well. What does it take to do the beam raise?


just wait till you play around with that fuel injection system....it's not a great system by any means....well it's a good system when it's working right, but that's like saying that CIS is a great fuel injection system to run a turbo system on :laugh:


thanks! i'm glad to hear the aba swap thread keeps helping people :beer:

take out your iphone and look at my front ride height 









there's different variations of how to do a beam raise but they will all yield the same result. they aren't for the timid...they will require more work than money, so it's a great option for those on a budget with some fab skills. right now including materials i think i'm at around $300 into my entire suspension setup.

current stance on 17's:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> just wait till you play around with that fuel injection system....it's not a great system by any means....well it's a good system when it's working right, but that's like saying that CIS is a great fuel injection system to run a turbo system on :laugh:
> 
> 
> thanks! i'm glad to hear the aba swap thread keeps helping people :beer:
> ...


Lol at CIST. Im a vr kinda guy and was looking into what it would take to mildly entertain that swap. Wanna get he 2ltr running first and see how i like it. Ok so all the aircooled guys might hate this build b/c im entertaining the thought of watercooling it. Im just looking for some reliability. Maybe I should have stuck w/ my swagger wagon as the family transportation vw. I could do $300 for the suspension, as far as the work def need to know whats entailed. Im not a great welder so if thats what it takes to make it happen I miht have to look elsewhere lol I need a diy beam raise for dummies opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> current stance on 17's:


IOk thats a great height and if its cushy I am sold!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Friedrich1985 (Sep 13, 2007)

wow looks amazing man! gives me inspiration for my stance....i am def subscribed opcorn::thumbup::beer:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Im looking to go low but also be able to have a smooth ride. I will be traveling w/ my wife and kids and would like it to be as plush as possible. I still like a low bus so I can keep the wife happy and me too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking out I am aware of how much work this project is going to be. Its gonna be a while before I am done w/ it. Def trying to get that a/c running but cant find much info on that setup. *DAMN YOU DEALER INSTALLS!* :laugh: Just tried to clean the bench seat and gotta say I am no detailer lolIm at the beginning of a long road but in the end it will be oh so good!!!


:laugh: Just for grins banshee  ,_non_ Samba-specific info on both the DPD & VPC A/C systems:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=Wv9OT56nMKaIsALq3tyjDg 
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...=806&cad=b&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> Lol at CIST. Im a vr kinda guy and was looking into what it would take to mildly entertain that swap. Wanna get he 2ltr running first and see how i like it. Ok so all the aircooled guys might hate this build b/c im entertaining the thought of watercooling it. Im just looking for some reliability. Maybe I should have stuck w/ my swagger wagon as the family transportation vw. I could do $300 for the suspension, as far as the work def need to know whats entailed. Im not a great welder so if thats what it takes to make it happen I miht have to look elsewhere lol I need a diy beam raise for dummies opcorn:


vr swap would cost quite a bit of coin and require some serious fab work. the transmission adaptor kit alone would run you close to $500. the stock baywindow transmission won't like the added horse power and the vr motor won't like the short gearing....iirc they have a 5:86rp, it will make a 4k trans look like a freeway cruising transmission in comparison. you'd need a taller more stout transmission, like say from a vanagon, or you'd need to drop some good coin on having a baywindow transmission built with taller ratios and beefed up to handle the vr. not to mention you'd have to completely fab up engine mounting points, a radiator mounting system, exhaust, etc....it's not a cheap or easy undertaking. 

i'd practice up on your welding skills. mig isn't that hard to get down good enough to make a project like this happen. without the ability to weld laying out a bay off store bought beams and rear end parts will only take you down so far. your stock front tubs will quickly limit how low you can take the front regardless of how low of a profile tire you run and how wide the rear end is will limit you out back. if you can weld you can overcome those simple issues. 

my setup is 7in beam raise out front narrowed a bunch (forget how much  ) running shocks, 4in tubs up front, raised steering box 1.5in, 4.5in drop plates out back, 2.5in narrowed out back, raised transmission/motor 2in, and some rear tubs (currently in the works)...and i'm on 17's. if i went with 15's i wouldn't have had to do as much work, but still would have had to do most of what's on my list :laugh: it was cheap to do just time consuming. pretty much anyone with a decent mig, drill press, angle grinder and a garage could pull off what i built.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...the fab and stance....and s--t everything about A1's bus is exactly what i would do.

not a shiney a--,straight as a lazer deal...been there done that and honestly it takes the wind out of your sails for sure.

my dumpy a--,Sage green,beat to s--t transporter is the bomb,with her 2 liter fuel injected,auto trans an all!!!!

A1,that center section is the rare yes?...or the whole entire roof piece?...either way you would never see that here as the weather never sold the air condition systems as much...

getting into these bus things more and more...i know nothing about em and i think thats whats got my interest...my buddy Nate here in Mass has probablt one of the nicest Bays in the North east...he's part of Broke-Status club


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> :laugh: Just for grins banshee  ,_non_ Samba-specific info on both the DPD & VPC A/C systems:
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=Wv9OT56nMKaIsALq3tyjDg
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...=806&cad=b&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


A lot of helpful info I will be using to get this bus around in the summer lol Thanks for the input!!



A1steaksauce said:


> vr swap would cost quite a bit of coin and require some serious fab work. the transmission adaptor kit alone would run you close to $500. the stock baywindow transmission won't like the added horse power and the vr motor won't like the short gearing....iirc they have a 5:86rp, it will make a 4k trans look like a freeway cruising transmission in comparison. you'd need a taller more stout transmission, like say from a vanagon, or you'd need to drop some good coin on having a baywindow transmission built with taller ratios and beefed up to handle the vr. not to mention you'd have to completely fab up engine mounting points, a radiator mounting system, exhaust, etc....it's not a cheap or easy undertaking.
> 
> i'd practice up on your welding skills. mig isn't that hard to get down good enough to make a project like this happen. without the ability to weld laying out a bay off store bought beams and rear end parts will only take you down so far. your stock front tubs will quickly limit how low you can take the front regardless of how low of a profile tire you run and how wide the rear end is will limit you out back. if you can weld you can overcome those simple issues.
> 
> my setup is 7in beam raise out front narrowed a bunch (forget how much  ) running shocks, 4in tubs up front, raised steering box 1.5in, 4.5in drop plates out back, 2.5in narrowed out back, raised transmission/motor 2in, and some rear tubs (currently in the works)...and i'm on 17's. if i went with 15's i wouldn't have had to do as much work, but still would have had to do most of what's on my list :laugh: it was cheap to do just time consuming. pretty much anyone with a decent mig, drill press, angle grinder and a garage could pull off what i built.


I def have to get my welding skills back to where they used to be! As far as the vr I knew it was going to be a chunk of change but in the watercooled world im known as the vr guy lol Ive done many vr swaps and a aba swap so I am very familiar w/ these. Vr is def my bread and butter. That kennedy plate is too damn expensive. I also looked into running a 5 rib tranny instead of the 3 rib thats in there. My only main concern was the cooling and mounting. 

As far as the suspension you are running is there any bottoming out issues??? I :heart: the stance and wondering as far as added weight in the rear how does it measure up. Def am not looking for a scraped underside or bouncing all over. I am def liking the raised beam, def a project I feel I can tackle. So if I ran stock 15's I wouldnt have to touch the front seat panels? Also as far as the rear what did you do? Did you move the trailing arms up a notch or 2? I found this link on the raised beam? Whats your take on it?
http://vwrepublic.com/forums/index.php?topic=14.15




Schell R32 said:


> ...the fab and stance....and s--t everything about A1's bus is exactly what i would do.
> 
> not a shiney a--,straight as a lazer deal...been there done that and honestly it takes the wind out of your sails for sure.
> 
> ...


I would be into the bus bomb as well if this wasnt for my family. I would be rusted out lol Gotta make it look pretty for the Mrs. lol Say what ya want, a happy wife is a happy life opcorn:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

bansheelos said:


> Say what ya want, a happy wife is a happy life opcorn:


Translation: This thing ain't staying a Champagne Edition.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> Translation: This thing ain't staying a Champagne Edition.


You are slacking on your panels Raf! She might hate the bus then its all mine! BHAHAHAHAHA Still gotta get it running, gonna redo the whole brake system then suspension. Still not sure if I should put disc's on the rear


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

bansheelos said:


> You are slacking on your panels Raf! She might hate the bus then its all mine! BHAHAHAHAHA Still gotta get it running, gonna redo the whole brake system then suspension. Still not sure if I should put disc's on the rear


A little Meguiars m105/m205 combo will do wonders on that paint. Buy the supplies, including the buffs and I'll hook it up.

Yeah, if you are going to stick with the 2.0 then there is no real point in doing the brake swap (IMO) but I think its a must have if you are going to push 3X the HP with a VR.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

no swap????? 

pppfffshhhh, time to blow this popsicle stand..........eace:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

he he happy wife would want a BMW or a appliance car!!!


s--t my wife's R32 is most water cooled guys holy grail...


it's her "toyota tercel"...:what:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> A1,that center section is the rare yes?...or the whole entire roof piece?...either way you would never see that here as the weather never sold the air condition systems as much...


the center section is uncommon but it does pop up from time to time. i actually got my mittens on one from someone who was scrapping some deluxe baywindows. 

what's rare is that middle and front piece over the driver. very rarely do you see that beast. especially in that good of condition.



bansheelos said:


> As far as the suspension you are running is there any bottoming out issues??? I :heart: the stance and wondering as far as added weight in the rear how does it measure up. Def am not looking for a scraped underside or bouncing all over. I am def liking the raised beam, def a project I feel I can tackle. So if I ran stock 15's I wouldnt have to touch the front seat panels? Also as far as the rear what did you do? Did you move the trailing arms up a notch or 2? I found this link on the raised beam? Whats your take on it?
> http://vwrepublic.com/forums/index.php?topic=14.15


bottoming out? well if i take my shocks off and bounce up and down on her really hard she'll hit the frame  i'm running shocks all around and that greatly helps out. i can't believe people would roll baywindows without shocks...would be crazy to drive and not very plush. 

the weight is something to take into consideration. i mocked up my ride height with me in it. i only roll solo in my aircooled so with me in it i'd only drop the front down an additional half inch up front. i do see myself camping and tossing gear in her so i put her at a slight rake to account for the increase in weight in the rear from camping gear. but generally speaking each additional adult will drop the bus down approx half an inch. 

i've seen that build. he's a split window bus so he's running a link pin beam. doing a beam raise with a link pin beam is only going to yield you approx 5in raise. ball joint (what your bus has) beam raise will give you a 7in raise. here's a shot of my setup mid process:








that's 6in solid wall quarter inch tubing, stronger than the frame rail section it's replacing :laugh:

yes, even if you go 15's you're gonna have to tub the front to get it down. the rear end, not so much...but you're gonna have to raise your seat height up front if you want to get it down even if you went with 14's :laugh:

my rear end i'm running dropped plates. it moves up the wheel 4.5 inches while retaining the stock geometry....team that together with one or two clicks of the torsions (can't remember exactly how many i did) and you get my ride height. 



Schell R32 said:


> he he happy wife would want a BMW or a appliance car!!!
> 
> 
> s--t my wife's R32 is most water cooled guys holy grail...
> ...


i can't wait till the bottom falls out on MK4's. i so want to cut up a R32 for the motor. that would be an awesome power plant for my vanagon


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

There are almost as many words on this thread as there is rust on this thing. Quit yer yapping and git to work!


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

good god.....even in the aircooled forums? is nothing sacred? 

Stanced? :facepalm: really? gtfo.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> A little Meguiars m105/m205 combo will do wonders on that paint. Buy the supplies, including the buffs and I'll hook it up.


Im gonna hold ya to it!!!



goosler said:


> no swap?????
> 
> pppfffshhhh, time to blow this popsicle stand..........eace:


Damn Raf let me get my hands on the thing first I still got 2 vr swaps I have to finish up to pay for some goodies lol




Schell R32 said:


> he he happy wife would want a BMW or a appliance car!!!
> 
> 
> s--t my wife's R32 is most water cooled guys holy grail...
> ...


Freaking women!!! All the know is high end luxury cars. Your wife has a fine piece of machinery rt there, my wife has the swagger wagon lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> the center section is uncommon but it does pop up from time to time. i actually got my mittens on one from someone who was scrapping some deluxe baywindows.
> 
> what's rare is that middle and front piece over the driver. very rarely do you see that beast. especially in that good of condition.
> 
> ...


Holy balls thats a lot of fab work!!! Gotta start welding hardcore!! ic:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> A lot of helpful info I will be using to get this bus around in the summer lol Thanks for the input!!


:thumbup: Just for grins II:laugh: ,keep in mind upgrading/crossadapting more available later Type II A/C components like from a Vanagon or Westy http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=7VhQT8XGBeqfiQLvt6y0Bg banshee   .

:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

a/c info.... http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/search.php?search_keywords=air+conditioning&search_forum=5


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

If you decide to do air suspension, my rear setup I did a few years ago on my '66 with the IRS swap. Not exactly the same as your bus but you get the idea how I fabbed up the brackets for the bags:

http://shoptalkforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=121939&hilit=irs+swap&start=15


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Messing around w/ the engine bay today!! Vroom vroom or psft psft!


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

bansheelos said:


> Messing around w/ the engine bay today!! Vroom vroom or psft psft!


More like squirt, squirt some PB Blast here a little Liquid Wrench there.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

Broomchikapa :laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Gear_Dog said:


> More like squirt, squirt some PB Blast here a little Liquid Wrench there.


PB Blaster is like Mothers milk to VW's :laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Yanked the plugs out yesterday and this is what I found.
#4








#3 








#2








#1









Apparently the previous owner change the plugs b/c of his no spark diagnosis. Next gonna drain the oil and screen. Going to try and start this thing up!!!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Raf content: Redd Fox lol (LH3A) and Datenut Brown (LH8A)


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

Does that mean a change of heart is in progress with the paint?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> Does that mean a change of heart is in progress with the paint?


It means that Mrs. C is officially on board.  :beer::beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> It means that Mrs. C is officially on board.  :beer::beer:


Paint is the last thing on my mind. I gotta put my mechanical skills to use first lol opcorn:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

bansheelos said:


> Paint is the last thing on my mind. I gotta put my mechanical skills to use first lol opcorn:


I'm counting on this as I have my hands full in my garage.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> I'm counting on this as I have my hands full in my garage.


Gotta make that money!!! :sly: I did yank the bumper off this morning.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Ya gotta pay to play!!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Just ordered a little tuneup kit for the bus, should be in today! Yanked off the strainer this morning and it didnt look that bad. I was expecting molasses.








Started to look around some more and do a little more thorough visual inspection on some of the wiring and came up w/ this. First we have a pic of the "fuel filter" granted its lookin better than most of the bus but look past it and take a good look at the pump and tell me if you see something missing b/c I do!!! HOSE. Also the wiring is not connected. Also that brown wire on the "fuel filter" is connected to that red wire which goes to the + terminal on the coil.









Next we have the coil wiring. - terminal is supposed to have the disconnected green wire connected which goes to the ignition distributor. Looks like spark and fuel are an issue on the bus lol









Last but not least especially when I get really get working on the bus. I put in about a 1/2hr before work so pls bare w/ me. In the beginning its gonna be a slow build. When I had picked up the bus the owner of the vehicle was budging the bus up from inside the car so I was trying to figure out what he was doing. Apparently he was tapping the red/black wire to the fusebox while lvg it in gear to jump it forward. As soon as I saw this I told him to stop b/c thats not good lol so I ended up pushing it. This is the loose wire from taking a look at the wiring diagram it goes straight from the starter to the front to a 8 pin connector which ends at the ignition switch. I have to find that 8pin connector. I hope the force is w/me lol


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

spark, fuel, compression....

Its clear to see the previous owner was on the right path to getting it running, and I am confident you will find where he went off the track. Get that tank drained, swap in the new parts you got and let the real troubleshooting begin. :laugh::thumbup:

Glad to see you using some of my time savings tips.  GL.


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

I couldn't do anything before work(5am) I'd be late everyday.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> I couldn't do anything before work(5am) I'd be late everyday.


There have been those 1/2hr late days lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I love the smell of cardboard w/ new parts inside them!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Everything looks great in the boxes.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> Everything looks great in the boxes.


Pure awesomeness!!!!!!!! I owe you a :beer: or belly buster!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I'll be up early tomororw. salt, pepper, ketchup.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> I'll be up early tomororw. salt, pepper, ketchup.


I'll be putting together the MK2 VR.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

RafCarre12 said:


> I'll be up early tomororw. salt, pepper, ketchup.


No ketchup but make sure there over easy..


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

damn, stock height really sucks.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> No ketchup but make sure there over easy..


Def need ketchup!!!



A1steaksauce said:


> damn, stock height really sucks.


That it does!!!

Big M came through yesterday and popped out the front dent for me!!! Much better! :beer:opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I want this front bumper!!!!!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> I want this front bumper!!!!!


that isn't going to happen without a lot of body work. quite a bit of difference between an early and late bay.

you've already got yourself a fairly rare bumper setup in the world of baywindows...personally i'd be happy with that :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Yeah dude I had to clip that section on my 78,wasn't easy especially if you don't have a donor...but to go retro anti to bad as your gonna wanna cut the impact bar out and cap it with a older donor flat panel...locate some bumper bracket sections and brackets and your off to the races 

Rubber impact strip A1? That's why right? Pretty cool too it finishes the bumper as mine looks like a--.

When you goto lower this thing your in for a long ride bro'. Not to mention the cost of getting the motor and drivetrain up to par..these f--kin things are expensive compared to the type1 world.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> Rubber impact strip A1? That's why right?


and the fact that it's chromed. like a milkshake it brings all the girls to the yard.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> and the fact that it's chromed. like a milkshake it brings all the girls to the yard.


Lmfao I'm gonna have to find a rear one b/c mine was held togther by tape basically. It pretty much disintegrated when I pulled it off.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

oh...mine has a chrome one too...must be a champagne thing.

who knew.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> oh...mine has a chrome one too...must be a champagne thing.
> 
> who knew.


You got some pix of your bus? opcorn:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

nah not really just one:









the champagne on the left my daily on the right...check out the front bumper area of the green one...this is what i had to section in.

here's the green one before i sectioned the peice in from a 73 donor bus:









...i dont have any new front pics...


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> nah not really just one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome! Did u keep the champagne interior on ur daily or did u reupholster?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

I vote em both for some money owed...the green motor was opposed to go in the yellow champagne..got it running and decided not to take it apart...the green one now is all together,lowered and a daily..then the tranny smoked now we're converting Otto a 4 spd.


The yellow one has nothing in it as thebmice had ruined it...the floors,frama and suspension are still very nice with the brown on the underside and the brick red in the interior...I took some other bits and pieces off it and got the other one in better shape.


Gonna give the yellow one to my buddy Skills for the conv on the green bus..


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Last but not least especially when I get really get working on the bus. I put in about a 1/2hr before work so pls bare w/ me. In the beginning its gonna be a slow build. When I had picked up the bus the owner of the vehicle was budging the bus up from inside the car so I was trying to figure out what he was doing. Apparently he was tapping the red/black wire to the fusebox while lvg it in gear to jump it forward. As soon as I saw this I told him to stop b/c thats not good lol so I ended up pushing it. This is the loose wire from taking a look at the wiring diagram it goes straight from the starter to the front to a 8 pin connector which ends at the ignition switch. I have to find that 8pin connector. I hope the force is w/me lol


I am a nut when it comes to wiring, still cant find the above red/black wire. :banghead:








































Theres a few wires on the back of the fuses that are not matching up either. Gotta say though I thought it was gonna be a chop job in under the dash!!! :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> I vote em both for some money owed...the green motor was opposed to go in the yellow champagne..got it running and decided not to take it apart...the green one now is all together,lowered and a daily..then the tranny smoked now we're converting Otto a 4 spd.
> 
> 
> The yellow one has nothing in it as thebmice had ruined it...the floors,frama and suspension are still very nice with the brown on the underside and the brick red in the interior...I took some other bits and pieces off it and got the other one in better shape.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Update#1: that's the wrong diagrams. Apparently it has 79 wiring lol 
Update#2: I went to change the valve cover gaskets and one of the handles were snapped! Fml how f'd am i? Do I need a new head or can I replace the lever? :banghead:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

calm down n00bert. You can find a replacement spring at any swap meet.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> calm down n00bert. You can find a replacement spring at any swap meet.


 :heart:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..dude your in for a long ride. 

if these probs are throwing you for a loop now...wait till you have to "really" start umping into this thing...motor,trans,electrics,brakes,paint,body,seals,glass....the list goes on and on. 

and they think VW's are cheap and quick to jump in on.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> ..dude your in for a long ride.
> 
> if these probs are throwing you for a loop now...wait till you have to "really" start umping into this thing...motor,trans,electrics,brakes,paint,body,seals,glass....the list goes on and on.
> 
> and they think VW's are cheap and quick to jump in on.


 My main thing is keeping the engine in. I don't want to pull the engine until I start doing the body work and that's not for a while the way this build is going so far lol I know its a long road w/a short ending to my bank acct.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah dude i feel you. 

this shop is killin me too and with the cost of the build and running deal it's making me scared but it will all work out we're hoping. 


so glad i have my bus,stock motor,converted 4 spd and all original paint...love it. 

it's come together dude...just keep pressin forward!!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> yeah dude i feel you.
> 
> this shop is killin me too and with the cost of the build and running deal it's making me scared but it will all work out we're hoping.
> 
> ...


 It will work out w/ your bus. I like it a lot. Keep that bus going as I will do mine! I'm looking to just get the bus running for the summer and do the body in the winter. :beer:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Dont count on Shell, He doesnt get anything completed. it's just half started projects strewn around his yard.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> My main thing is keeping the engine in.


 dude, after you pull the power train in one of these here aircooled vw's you'll love it. i know waterpumpers are a royal pain to pull a motor/trans, but not these, oh no. you've got like four bolts, disconnect shifter linkage, fuel line, throttle cable, clutch cable, a couple of wires and voila she comes right out...couldn't be any easier. well there's lindsay lohan but that goes without saying :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> dude, after you pull the power train in one of these here aircooled vw's you'll love it. i know waterpumpers are a royal pain to pull a motor/trans, but not these, oh no. you've got like four bolts, disconnect shifter linkage, fuel line, throttle cable, clutch cable, a couple of wires and voila she comes right out...couldn't be any easier. well there's lindsay lohan but that goes without saying :laugh:


 






















:beer::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah dude.....after working on vw's for an easy 15yrs...i have never had the chance to do a newer bay type 4...Skils and i had the motor and trans as a whole on the ground in an hour.. 

with a beetle the motor and trans option,hits the rear apron before the nosecone clears the torsion...so its best to do the motor remaval then the trans...which takes longer than even the type 4 bus motor... 


go figure


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Im itching to get started on this!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

so... start


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> so... start


Still fund raising for the bus. :facepalm:


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

There is plenty to work on without buying parts.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Gear_Dog said:


> There is plenty to work on without buying parts.


QFT


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> There is plenty to work on without buying parts.


Im working in stages w/ this build.


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

There is always something else to do within the "stage" you are in. Whether it be cleaning some connection or breaking bolts free for the next stage.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> There is always something else to do within the "stage" you are in. Whether it be cleaning some connection or breaking bolts free for the next stage.


You have a point there! :thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

You are still in the "you haven't done jack sh*i*t" stage.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> You are still in the "you haven't done jack sh*i*t" stage.


That I am lol


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

raf' your killing me!!


i chuckle every time i gaze this thread!


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> raf' your killing me!!
> 
> 
> i chuckle every time i gaze this thread!


Raf is a sweet:heart:!


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks to Rafs video, I have Backstreet Boys stuck in my head


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

DubLuv1 said:


> Thanks to Rafs video, I have Backstreet Boys stuck in my head


Its his favorite song, I'll allow it lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Something new, something blue!


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

That bracket could use a little Krylon.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> That bracket could use a little Krylon.


That whole engine bay needs it lol


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

If you take something off that is going back on clean it and paint it. No sense in doing it twice.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> If you take something off that is going back on clean it and paint it. No sense in doing it twice.


A clean looking engine that doesn't run is nothing to me lol


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

bansheelos said:


> A clean looking engine that doesn't run is nothing to me lol


it lets you know what you have touched and what you havent.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> it lets you know what you have touched and what you havent.


New parts do the same. :beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

c'mon dude can we get somewhere with this thread bro?

in the time it took to do what you've done...i have lowered my bus,converted it to a 4 spd and also got 3 cars ready for paint!!!!!


lets go man!!!:beer::beer:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> c'mon dude can we get somewhere with this thread bro?
> 
> in the time it took to do what you've done...i have lowered my bus,converted it to a 4 spd and also got 3 cars ready for paint!!!!!
> 
> ...


i'm only going to chime in when this hits page 8. 

:laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> c'mon dude can we get somewhere with this thread bro?
> 
> in the time it took to do what you've done...i have lowered my bus,converted it to a 4 spd and also got 3 cars ready for paint!!!!!
> 
> ...


Told ya guys its gonna be a turtle build at first lol


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Turtles have legs... this is more of chloroformed sloth status... with broken limbs...


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> Turtles have legs... this is more of chloroformed sloth status... with broken limbs...


eace:
So I tried to drain the fuel tank and this is what trickled out. I put more in but it didnt pour out. Does this mean I need a new tank filter and pump? lol
















I think so!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Can tell you this...your pump is gonna last about an hour,the lower end of the motor ain't much different with the sediment from the oil either...your fuel lines are gonna be dry toted or soft from the fuel turning into turpentine too.

This is where it gets fun and you start to realize this aintwhat it's cracked up to be.


Gave my bus To my buddy Skills,since he helped me with the build of the trans conversion and parts etc he had since sold it to a dude in jersey too.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> Can tell you this...your pump is gonna last about an hour,the lower end of the motor ain't much different with the sediment from the oil either...your fuel lines are gonna be dry toted or soft from the fuel turning into turpentine too.
> 
> This is where it gets fun and you start to realize this aintwhat it's cracked up to be.
> 
> ...


A vr swap is sounding better and better the more I get into this lol


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

No aircooled exp.+ 78 Champ. Ed. Bus= Confusedsheelos!!! :laugh:


What were you expecting to see when you drained a bus thats been sitting in yard for who know how long? 
Non running vehicles are that way for a reason and very rarely for the reasons the sellers say. 

Time to decide what you want to have in the end and do with it takes to make it happen. :beer:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I vote for the VR swap like 98% of people have already voted.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> I vote for the VR swap like 98% of people have already voted.


Ivan is 1% :laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

To all the 98% voters! 








Its about to go down!! * Kevin Hart voice* opcorn:


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

You are nuts, but good luck


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> You are nuts, but good luck


 :screwy:


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

My wife hates when I read posts like this. It makes me want to bring my 71 super up and get it running. She hates anything older then the 90's


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

mk2dubdriver said:


> My wife hates when I read posts like this. It makes me want to bring my 71 super up and get it running. She hates anything older then the 90's


 Do it! LOL


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Vr has been detached from the mk3 shell! :beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

wow 4 pages...A1,you seein' this


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> wow 4 pages...A1,you seein' this


I'm still abiding by my 8 page rule :beer: :laugh:


OP, 

I do hope you realize the amount of cutting and reworking of the engine compartment that is going to be required to make that vr fit. Heck an aba swap won't fit back there without modifications to the firewall and gas tank. I'm not discouraging you I'm just saying I hope you are prepared to overcome the issues that are going to come up. This isn't going to be anything remotely close to a 4 banger counterflow swap in terms of the installation. :beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> wow 4 pages...A1,you seein' this


Its going 4 pages strong! Granted I have barely done anything lol



A1steaksauce said:


> I'm still abiding by my 8 page rule :beer: :laugh:
> 
> 
> OP,
> ...


A1 you still had 4 more pages to be MIA lol I knew you couldnt stay away that long... Yeah just looking at the engine compartment I def see what you are talking about. Im ready to take it on. I just have to get my welding skills to A1 status! Or just hire an insane welder that I can pay w/ food lol Where is Big M when ya need him? :laugh:


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Engine mounts are not the place you want to "learn" how to weld on.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> Engine mounts are not the place you want to "learn" how to weld on.


No way in hell I'm doing that, those things are getting sent out lol


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

well i' not gonna rain on any parades here but as a guy who kinda has a grip on this kinda s--t



i' have painted two full blown cars,rebuilt 2 motors,run a business daily and even had time to f--k with mu hot rod and blast it out for a ride...

dude you need to light a fire under your a-- and get some s--t done!!!

seriously....not everything involves money just good old fashion hard work,gettin down and dirty and cleaning!!!


just sayin bro!!!!


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

Schell R32 said:


> well i' not gonna rain on any parades here but as a guy who kinda has a grip on this kinda s--t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^And this is a guy that was recovering from a bad wreck not to long ago. 
You also have more to work on then just an engine.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> well i' not gonna rain on any parades here but as a guy who kinda has a grip on this kinda s--t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will post a pic of the donor I have been stripping lol


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

They're just saying to turn the computer off and get your bitch ass in the garage... no one wants to see pictures of anything but the bus.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Just remember guys, hugs are fun.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

bansheelos said:


> Ivan is 1% :laugh:


 
who thinks you had a looong way to go before thinking of motor swappage? Nah, Im sure there are more of us out there. :laugh: I think I'll check back in a few pages. Maybe by then you will have hugged a rachet or wire brush. :screwy:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...in one week end dude you can have the motor pulled,freshened up and re installed with a new clutch,throw out and a disc...clean all the terminals and bs and be done with it...no sense doinf a swap on a van that has more rust issues than mech issues...dude get the priorities in order brother.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Just refresh my memory on when this became a bashing thread?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

When did you become so sensitive? :laugh:

I just looked back to see what might be bashing and could not find it. Sure most of us dont really pull punches (you know I don't) and tell it like it is, but I think you are missing the point being made. Folks here want to see this project done. You are getting real world advice from folks that have pulled a bunny out of a hat before. It aint magic, its just plain jane planning, and hard work that leads to reaching the ultimate goal.


This aint the mk3 forum where folks just bash to bash. Take this as advice, constructive criticism or just plane advice and motivation before you think its bashing. :beer:

Oh and if it will help IOU 1.5 bro hugs. :wave:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> When did you become so sensitive? :laugh:
> 
> I just looked back to see what might be bashing and could not find it. Sure most of us dont really pull punches (you know I don't) and tell it like it is, but I think you are missing the point being made. Folks here want to see this project done. You are getting real world advice from folks that have pulled a bunny out of a hat before. It aint magic, its just plain jane planning, and hard work that leads to reaching the ultimate goal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pep talk guys!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

just sell it before j$# sees it. :snowcool:


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey a1 we are on page 8


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

mk2dubdriver said:


> Hey a1 we are on page 8


I will be on pg 8 waiting as well lol


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Prove them wrong and post up some progress pictures.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

cut the guy some slack guys.....his wife is on the brink of having baby #2, while having an almost 2 year old running around.......plus a full time job, plus turning wrenches at night in the driveway, then, after all that's done, he can work on this rustbomb...:laugh:

is it done now carlos? :wave:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

goosler said:


> cut the guy some slack guys.....his wife is on the brink of having baby #2, while having an almost 2 year old running around.......plus a full time job, plus turning wrenches at night in the driveway, then, after all that's done, he can work on this rustbomb...:laugh:
> 
> is it done now carlos? :wave:


Give me 15 more minutes lol


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

mk2dubdriver said:


> Hey a1 we are on page 5


ftfy :beer:


:laugh:


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

A1steaksauce said:


> ftfy :beer:
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Sorry I forgot tapatalk pages vortex different then the site lol. I don't use my PC much anymore.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

not a bashing thread bro...a reality check.

...get to work you got a lot of s--t to do....so stop typing.:beer:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

goosler said:


> cut the guy some slack guys.....blah blah blah blah blah blah real life interfering with projects. :wave:


 you are right.. he has more excuses on hand than you do.... I will cut him a days slack and pick on someone bigger instead. is_ *your project*_ done? :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> well i' not gonna rain on any parades here but as a guy who kinda has a grip on this kinda s--t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your slipping Tim. Get back to work:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Fuk can I get at least one progress pic. And not of a coil or fuel filter either. Give me some sugar please.:bs: 

Just this week I brought a car home stripped the front end out did a major pan head shroten. Stripped the beam down narrowed it 5" did some cleaning. With no money spent. 






This thread is going to make 200 pages at this rate....


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

LOL - y'all can go look at my thread. (link in sig).


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> Fuk can I get at least one progress pic. And not of a coil or fuel filter either.


 I think u might wanna go back, there's a pic of the donor motor too. You might lick ur chops to that one! :laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Drum roll pls... There is an update! opcorn:


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

There ya go banshee!!!! 


Now your cookin!!!!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


>


 toss that hunk of sheit in the trash. 

always pleased to see later bay projects that aren't using that overgrown paperweight known as the type IV motor. :thumbup: 



you order up your kennedy adaptor assembly yet for the vr6? they have a rather long lead time.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> That's what I'm talking about.


 Granted I still have the mk2 in the garage but that thing will be gone on wed. so I figured just putting a few hours for the enpine pul and I gotta say it wasnt that bad. 



Schell R32 said:


> There ya go banshee!!!!
> 
> 
> Now your cookin!!!!


 Im trying schell lol I would like to have the engine in and started this summer! Thats a goal I set, might be far fetched w/ my 2nd baby due in June. 



A1steaksauce said:


> toss that hunk of sheit in the trash.
> 
> always pleased to see later bay projects that aren't using that overgrown paperweight known as the type IV motor. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 So what you're saying is I cant sell this thing for 1 million dollars lol I called KEP up and apparently they have 2 diff sizes for the plates (8in. & 9in.) So I have to measure it. 

I wanna pull the trans out next and clean up the case, want to pull the tank and try and clean it out. Wanted to start the rust removal process in the engine bay, whats better grind ing or chemical removal?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

fire


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

RAF I just pee'd a little! 


Gonna use that trans too? If not I might be into grabbing it from ya for a spare for the hot rod 

Does that motor run? Whacha gonna do with it?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> RAF I just pee'd a little!
> 
> 
> Gonna use that trans too? If not I might be into grabbing it from ya for a spare for the hot rod
> ...


 I was going to post the engine for sale on thesamba, I didn't get it running nor did I I really try. The trans I'm gonna keep.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

gcha...if that motor would fire up and sounded smooth i'd be interested in it for a spare for mine.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Schell R32 said:


> gcha...if that motor would fire up and sounded smooth i see why you'd just leave it in there instead of attempting this ridiculous swap.


 fixed it for you.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> fixed it for you.


 Raf is like a chick, always changing his panties. First gung ho then he jumps off the boat! :facepalm:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

bansheelos said:


> Raf is like a chick, always changing his panties. First gung ho then he jumps off the boat! :facepalm:


 Haha. I'm still behind you on this.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

raf freakin kills me!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

bansheelos said:


> I think u might wanna go back, there's a pic of the donor motor too. You might lick ur chops to that one! :laugh:


 I did and its just a picture of a motor in some car, and i almost









thats not no update progress photo


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> I did and its just a picture of a motor in some car, and i almost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lmao drunk yacking is never a bad thing! :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> Haha. I'm still behind you on this.


 :heart:opcorn:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

I would say the same but then you would get lazy and park this project for another 3 months. :laugh:.


Glad to see progress tho. :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> I would say the same but then you would get lazy and park this project for another 3 months. :laugh:.
> 
> 
> Glad to see progress tho. :thumbup:


 Brother's dont shake, brother's hug! :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Got out last night and dropped the trans. Next will be yanking the fuel tank then wirewheeling the bay and converting that rust!!! 

























opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Got the fuel tank out but take a look at the supply and return spouts on the tank in the last picture. Gonna have to do something about them! Whether I run a new ful cell, na fitings or get a set of spouts welded to the old tank.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

Rusty Nipples. :laugh:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I vote going with a cell since the tank was going to need to get modified to clearance for the tripple ph phat engine.


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> Rusty Nipples. :laugh:


 Hey that the name of the club behind Rusty Nutz Garage.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Lol hopefully I can start sand blasting some parts this week!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

RafCarre12 said:


> I vote going with a cell since the tank was going to need to get modified to clearance for the tripple ph phat engine.


 i agree with that entirely. 

and while you're at it you might as well just cut out that support shelf the gas tank sat on. figure that when you get the motor in and mounted properly you can reinstall it via some tweaking and welding then figure out what size fuel tank will fit :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A diamond in the rough!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Cleaned off the trans tonight! Made a little bit of a mess. 
















opcorn:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

brought that trans back to life! :thumbup:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

So there *IS* some progress than can be made without spending money huh? 


Do Work Los. :thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

imagine THAT!

I may be able to stop over on Sunday as we discussed depending on how well this weekend's mission goes down.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

DubLuv1 said:


> brought that trans back to life! :thumbup:


I was doing this when you text me about the starter lol Ice cream for all lol



JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> So there *IS* some progress than can be made without spending money huh?  Do Work Los. :thumbup:


I actually had to buy the wire wheel and purple power. p Trying to put in work, the engine bay is next lol I would love to soda blast the bay but ya gotta pay to play! I will put a little more elbow grease into it lol




RafCarre12 said:


> imagine THAT!
> 
> I may be able to stop over on Sunday as we discussed depending on how well this weekend's mission goes down.


I will pray for you! eace:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Before...








After...


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbup:

now paint them with rust reformer so it wont happen again!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

DubLuv1 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> now paint them with rust reformer so it wont happen again!


:thumbup:

Got out today and wire wheeled the engine bay. You can actually see datenut brown lol Also yanked ALL of the wiring from the donor to start fixing the wiring while im at work!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

you get your adaptor plate yet?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> you get your adaptor plate yet?


Half way there Sauce! That plate is the missing link... and a crackpipe :laugh:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

You have obviously already obtained the crack pipe.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> You have obviously already obtained the crack pipe.


You're rt, just found a spare one in the garaje! opcorn:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

is it running yet?


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Getting wiring done while still on the clock!!








Butt, Butt, Butt smh They will be coming off and be soldered back up!








This is what I am left w/ after sifting and weeding out the cancer in that harness! Ready for friction tape!


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

More cutting in the bay. Yanked the tank floor and some trim. Another dirty rustful day!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

you can cut out that cross support bar that you left untouched. it's not going to be needed and will just be in your way. it's nothing more than an additional transmission brace that would simply hold up the transmission to aid in motor removal. it's not a necessary piece. especially if you need more room for the coolant pieces and/or transmission adaptor section.

also while you're in there you might want to think about doing your frame notches. i mean you're right there.

and i would totally ditch the idea of using the rear stock motor mount brackets. imo they'd be hard pressed to support the weight and torque of the vr.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> you can cut out that cross support bar that you left untouched. it's not going to be needed and will just be in your way. it's nothing more than an additional transmission brace that would simply hold up the transmission to aid in motor removal. it's not a necessary piece. especially if you need more room for the coolant pieces and/or transmission adaptor section.
> 
> also while you're in there you might want to think about doing your frame notches. i mean you're right there.
> 
> and i would totally ditch the idea of using the rear stock motor mount brackets. imo they'd be hard pressed to support the weight and torque of the vr.


As far as the cross support I was going to leave that cross support for 2 reasons. #1 Structural rigidity for that rear and #2 It gives me a mounting area on the trans side and all I have to worry about is the crank side which I have been going back and forth w/ designs as to what would take up minimal space, not be such and eye sore also be able to handle the torque. Granted I wont be shredding tires or anything but will def get on it when I want to.
It def does look like a tight squeeze once the engine is in w/ that cross bar as fas as all my cooling hoses at the thermostat housing. The least I have to cut and weld I feel is better for me. Not saying that it wont work for anyone else b/c you have done wonders A1! As far as frame notches, I would def need help w/ those lol


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> As far as the cross support I was going to leave that cross support for 2 reasons. #1 Structural rigidity for that rear and #2 It gives me a mounting area on the trans side and all I have to worry about is the crank side which I have been going back and forth w/ designs as to what would take up minimal space, not be such and eye sore also be able to handle the torque. Granted I wont be shredding tires or anything but will def get on it when I want to.
> It def does look like a tight squeeze once the engine is in w/ that cross bar as fas as all my cooling hoses at the thermostat housing. The least I have to cut and weld I feel is better for me. Not saying that it wont work for anyone else b/c you have done wonders A1! As far as frame notches, I would def need help w/ those lol


that cross bar doesn't do a lick for structural rigidity back there. the frame rails that tie into the solid non-removable rear apron do however :laugh: 

also keep in mind you can go out side the box on this...i mean you can play around with moving your motor/trans. and personally i'd be leaning towards moving it all further back to gain some additional space. people that have done counterflow 1.8 swaps found them to be very tight against the fuel tank firewall. and granted you are modifying your firewall, but additional room to play around with wouldn't hurt. 

go check out some of the vanagon builds for how they did their motor mount setups for some ideas. here's one i know off and am following:
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=467765&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=180
the vanagon guys utilize just the stock rear mounting points but make their own custom cross bar/subframe setup. their stock front transmission mount isn't really more stout or more rigid than a bay trans front mount and they are having no problem holding up to the added abuse of the vr6. this again is also proving my point that you don't need that center cross brace. vanagons never had them. 

heck here, check out my friend's cross brace he added into his two frame horns:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5512474-70-Baywindow-Schlitz-Malt-Liquor-Bus-Build/page2
you can see he cut open some box tubing and welded it to the frame rails for additional strength. you could do something similar to this in the rear and simply make custom mounting brackets to bolt to the motor. 

there's tons of different ways to go about this, but i just don't see that stock rear engine cross bar and mounts dealing to well with the vr6. you're gonna be throwing something that's easily 2 to 3 times heavier back there, not to mention a torque monster compared to the crappy type IV motor.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> that cross bar doesn't do a lick for structural rigidity back there. the frame rails that tie into the solid non-removable rear apron do however :laugh:
> 
> also keep in mind you can go out side the box on this...i mean you can play around with moving your motor/trans. and personally i'd be leaning towards moving it all further back to gain some additional space. people that have done counterflow 1.8 swaps found them to be very tight against the fuel tank firewall. and granted you are modifying your firewall, but additional room to play around with wouldn't hurt.
> 
> ...


 I seriously have to get my welding game up to par!!!! You guys on here are insane w/ your fabrication work. I am def small potatoes in this arena lol I thought about the cradle about a month ago after I found this page http://www.brrman.com/bus/ I def liked the design. Running a/c is def going to put me into the arena of running a cradle. Oh welding gods give me the strength. I am done w/ the wiring in how I will be running the motor just have to tape it up once its in the bay to make it look decent. Gonna have to start looking into the 2" square angle and borrowing someones welder lol The only reason I was using the moustache bar is b/c I have seen others run it on the 1.8's and it looked sturdy and clean. Def gonna have to rethink this support all over again. Thanks sauce! :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*UPDATE*: Honey do list has been kicking my butt! Been working in my mind on the bus. Started to mock up a cradle w/ wood. Its looking promising... Baby on Friday so I will be M.I.A. for a few! You stay classy. opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*UPDATE*: A1, I ordered the plate its a 4wk turnaround! :banghead::facepalm::screwy::what: 
Looking to start stripping and painting the engine area. Paint the block, get the donor car cut and sent to scrap so I can pull the bus in the garage! opcorn:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

4 weeks is a good goal to get all that done before the fun begins. Lots of stuff to do make a list and start crossing off. :beer:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

ha, yeah i called that one. 4-6 weeks is normal for that. 

looking forward to seeing mock up begin opcorn:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> 4 weeks is a good goal to get all that done before the fun begins. Lots of stuff to do make a list and start crossing off. :beer:


 You don't remember having a new born. I was already wished the misfortune of having kids and attempting to progress with a project car. 




A1steaksauce said:


> ha, yeah i called that one. 4-6 weeks is normal for that.
> 
> looking forward to seeing mock up begin opcorn:


 x2


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

RafCarre12 said:


> You don't remember having a new born. I was already wished the misfortune of having kids and attempting to progress with a project car.


 Quite to the contrary, I remember it well. She was prego when the project was started, and Los said kids would not get in the way. I am holding him to his misconceptions. :laugh: $# needs a nursery in the garage so los can multitask.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> Quite to the contrary, I remember it well. She was prego when the project was started, and Los said kids would not get in the way. I am holding him to his misconceptions. :laugh: $# needs a nursery in the garage so los can multitask.


 Greasy bib!!!! FTW


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

playpen in the garage


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> playpen in the garage


 Im gonna have to find one of them changing stations that fold into the wall!


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

We have the technology to build it.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> We have the technology to build it.


 Its already built in my head like the bus! :laugh:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

bansheelos said:


> Its already built in my head like the bus! :laugh:


 Same way you built the engine support, mocked up the suspension components, re-did the interior and do a full paint job?... in your head?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> Same way you built the engine support, mocked up the suspension components, re-did the interior and do a full paint job?... in your head?


 Im driving it as we speak!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*UPDATE* Thanks to the help of Ivan, donor is cut up and ready for removal! The family went up to the Cod this morning so.... I have a good window for working on the bus!!! Cleaning up the bay some more then coating it! KBS ftw Hopefully I dont run into any issues. Raf stopped by last night and buffed out my door and gotta say it is night and day!!!! Pics to come!


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Way to go. the family away means lot of garage time:thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> Way to go. the family away means lot of garage time:thumbup:


Gonna need a 6pk of coke and trying to pull an all nighhter if I could lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

CHEESIN LIKE A MUH!!!!!!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

bansheelos said:


> Gonna need a 6pk of coke and trying to pull an all nighhter if I could lol


for you or the rust?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Colombian ****** said:


> for you or the rust?


Coke for me, kbs will rid the rust lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

So I have to say 5 hrs later I am satisfied w/ kbs coatings!! Very impressed w/ the self leveling. Prepping was fairly easy. Everything dried pretty fast so I could not step away after I sprayed the contents on the bus. But it looks good and I cant be happier! Come on KEP plate lets go already!
1st step AquaKlean!
























RustBlast!
































And the finished product RustSeal!
























































The rest of the undercarriage will be done in parts b/c this was no joke lol opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*UPDATE*: *Reaching around and clearing away the cobwebs* I started to bring some of my accessories over to the warehouse to start cleaning and spraying, as I became more and more anxious on the arrival of the adapter plate. 
























Also had to grind down my shaft to due its monstrosity length. 
















Then BAM!!!! Sitting in Ivans house when I get the call that the plate has been shipped and it will arrive in a few days. Checking the tracking as everyday passed. Finally it came to my job!!! And thats when I started to get the VR into the bus for the mock up!!! 
























And VOILA!!!! 2 times a charm!


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

looking good I'm glad you decided to start painting parts before putting it back in.


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

wohooooo


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> *UPDATE*


 this pic makes me very happy in the pants. 

oil pan and transmission are on the same plane. kick ass. 

how much room do you have above the motor? because honestly it would be stupid easy to raise that transmission to gain some additional clearance. 

your motor/trans are going to be your limiting factor in how low you're gonna be able to go. if you could get an additional inch of raise out of both of them you'd be in a great position to really lay this bus out like you want. :beer: 


in either case i'm glad to see progress on this beast :thumbup: 

now if someone could just direct me to the milf in the changing table photo pictured above i'd be all set :laugh:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

Room above the motor was the first question in my head when I first saw the pics too. From what I saw it was only an inch or so. 

Good to see this bumped with progress. Keep it up Los.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah there is only less than an inch to raise the engine. I was thinking I might have to lower it a little to clear the throttle body. Also I have about 4" to play w/ to move the engine towards the rear as well. Not sure if messing around w/ this move that my axles will reach so Im trying to keep it as much of the trans in stock position as I possibly can. The crossmember is def going to have to come off b/c it conflicts w/ the thermostat housing. Mk4 thermostat isnt any smaller and the V5 one is the same as the mk4 so..... Just found someone who might be able to do the cradle for me. Things are looking up faster than I thought! We will see what happens this weekend! opcorn:


----------



## Mk1 fa'days (Apr 24, 2008)

This looks like it'll be fun!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

It should be after unveiling the finished product... It better be! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

Los :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

PKstrategy said:


> Los :thumbup:


 Pk what's good?


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Pk what's good?


 nada pai, the VR finally went back in mine last weekend. 
wiring next weekend....would love to have your knowledge on deck! 

this right here though, is on the next level of awesome. keep it up bro. :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

PKstrategy said:


> nada pai, the VR finally went back in mine last weekend.
> wiring next weekend....would love to have your knowledge on deck!
> 
> this right here though, is on the next level of awesome. keep it up bro. :thumbup:


 Thanks fam, keep me posted on the wiring. Def help you out!


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Thanks fam, keep me posted on the wiring. Def help you out!


 no doubt. 
guess what? she lives! 
We started her today. 
So from now until before h20, wiring needs to be shortened/lengthened, etc. 
all the stuff I want to be deleted has been mostly identified and labeled. 

ok nuff chatter about my wiring and its woes, how goes this nutty build!?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

PKstrategy said:


> no doubt.
> guess what? she lives!
> We started her today.
> So from now until before h20, wiring needs to be shortened/lengthened, etc.
> ...


Sweet! Like you said nutty lol Just did some mock ups for the rear engine bar. Gonna see if I can make this bad boy work! Just worried about the weight of the engine. opcorn:


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

I didn't read back through the thread, but what are your plans for suspension?
Assumed you'd need something with really good spring rates to hold up that heavy VR.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

PKstrategy said:


> I didn't read back through the thread, but what are your plans for suspension?
> Assumed you'd need something with really good spring rates to hold up that heavy VR.


vw aircooled no uses spring suspension.



Ban,

here's what you'd be wise to invest in:

http://www.cbperformance.com/catalog.asp?ProductID=720

personally i'd get the largest torsion bars they make for the rear of that bus :thumbup:


and i'd take that cradle setup you got yourself there and make the connection/cross bar go under the motor instead of around it like you have it. would make it a much stronger configuration :beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> vw aircooled no uses spring suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my initial thought








Structurally sound, yes. It sticks down pretty far under the pan. Thats why I was looking into the other option and running a bar along the rear of the frame rails and put it up against where the trunk latches to so it would almost be a cradle to give it more support and more clearance to lower it.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

you're hamstringing yourself by using the old motor mount location on the bus. if you were to relocate where you plan on attaching your cradle to the bus it would allow you to go with a setup based off your initial idea (second pic) that could still retain quite a bit of ground clearance. likewise if you went with say 3/16 wall or 1/4 wall box tubing you could utilize a smaller od tube that would hang down less and still provide the required strength. 

and i know i'm beating a dead horse but...transmission raise. your biggest hinderance to going low is going to be your motor/trans setup and how low it's hanging. you raise your setup just an inch and it will allow you to go that much lower. that stupid cross brace above the trans is not necessary.


personally, i love the second pic setup. this is a great way to go about it...tried, true, and proven. just use a smaller box tube that's thicker then get it much closer to the pan....you'd be golden with that setup :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> personally, i love the second pic setup. this is a great way to go about it...tried, true, and proven. just use a smaller box tube that's thicker then get it much closer to the pan....you'd be golden with that setup :thumbup:


I was looking to run 1x2 box tubing. Not sure what size gauge would be sufficient to use. :banghead:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

i quit


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

RafCarre12 said:


> i quit


Was it the belly comment? Is this disturbing your cake eating session. So sad to see ya leave. Boo hoo


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> I was looking to run 1x2 box tubing. Not sure what size gauge would be sufficient to use. :banghead:


3/16th or larger. anything less would be highly questionable.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> 3/16th or larger. anything less would be highly questionable.


I was looking for 1/4" wall on 2x1 but they did not have it. Putting an order for the 3/16th today! Thanks Sauce. :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

This is an insainly awesome project. Watching:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> This is an insainly awesome project. Watching:thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::beer: 

Tubing came in today!!! Im a happy camper! 
















opcorn:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

that material looks plenty stout and should suffice :thumbup: 

and just in case i'm not preaching to the choir.... 

bevel the edges of your joints down a bit to get good penetration and crank the piss out of your welder.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Labor on Labor Day!!! 








Couldnt bring myself to do the welds! 








Finished product! 
















opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Here are some better quality pix. 
















































opcorn:


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

This is awesome


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Mean 'n Green86 said:


> This is awesome


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Started mocking up the bracket, nothing pretty to see here :laugh: Might have to extend the bracket out a little further over the bar.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

dude, i'm not a professional or anything but i don't think that cardboard is gonna hold up that motor.


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

that cardboard is plenty strong for the VR. Just put an extra bead of gorilla glue and you are golden. 

Couldn't you have the vertical support go up higher on the drivers side? Just looks like the bracket would be under less stress that way. Are these going to be solid mounts?


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

looks like he's using the stock mounting points on the vr on the driver's side...that said, with some stout plate and those nice gussets he won't have a darn thing to worry about :thumbup: especially if he goes with the glue you suggested :beer:

and do tell on the mounts. curious to see what direction you're gonna go with those opcorn:


but i wanna know why you gots your PS pump still installed on the motor???  :laugh:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

fancy scotch tape skillz!

:laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> that cardboard is plenty strong for the VR. Just put an extra bead of gorilla glue and you are golden.
> 
> Couldn't you have the vertical support go up higher on the drivers side? Just looks like the bracket would be under less stress that way. Are these going to be solid mounts?


Def going to use solid mounts for the rear bracket. The front will also be supported in 2 places might be a little overkill but I dont want to get over killed in the bus. Duct tape ftw :thumbup:



A1steaksauce said:


> looks like he's using the stock mounting points on the vr on the driver's side...that said, with some stout plate and those nice gussets he won't have a darn thing to worry about :thumbup: especially if he goes with the glue you suggested :beer:
> 
> and do tell on the mounts. curious to see what direction you're gonna go with those opcorn:
> 
> ...


As far as the rear I was looking at these off of a early toyota pickup 








or one of these off a V8 ford








maybe the same one that James is using on his carat vanagon. As far as price wise, these are right up my alley!








As far as the front I will be trimming the crossmember about an 1 1/2" give or take. Cut down the bfi yellows that I have to hold up the trans carrier. Not sure if I am going to just fabricate a new trans carrier or cut up the stock one. Still playing w/ that in my head. Then weld/bolt something along the lines of this mount to the crossmember to run a bolt through one of the holes on the block. Of course w/ a little reinforcement lol








Like I said overkilling the mounting situation for peace of mind. I left the power steering pump on to entertain power steering for anyone who will be doing this swap and would like to keep power steering and AC.



JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> fancy scotch tape skillz!
> 
> :laugh:


 Youtube had a great DIY. :laugh:


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

Good stuff. Keep it up:thumbup:


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

This is amazing, looking forward to seeing future progress. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

2.slowduo said:


> Good stuff. Keep it up:thumbup:





TWEAK'D~84~RABBIT said:


> This is amazing, looking forward to seeing future progress. :thumbup::thumbup:


Def not going to stop on this project I have a vision, just as long as I keep on my glasses. Waiting for the bracket to be done.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

One day, just not today.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Today.


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

The part w/o holes looks short. How are you mounting it to that monster support?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> The part w/o holes looks short. How are you mounting it to that monster support?


 The part w/o the holes has about a 2in over hang above the bar. Gonna have to get the mount next to figure how I am going to mount it. I have a few ideas on what I might do, just gotta grind down the back of the bracket so it can sit flush. Ken, did you get the pic I sent you awhile ago?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I might put the mount on the other side so it is facing the front of the bus and hidden when ya look into the engine bay. Once this is done and welded, it will be sent out to get powdercoated! opcorn:


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

Have you though about a wider mount or one that has a plate on top that bolts to both sides to evenly distribute the load on that bracket, 

Maybe im just anal but i'd be worried about the rocking


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

webbs2jzgte said:


> Have you though about a wider mount or one that has a plate on top that bolts to both sides to evenly distribute the load on that bracket,
> 
> Maybe im just anal but i'd be worried about the rocking


 I am just as anal as you and after I posted these pix up I said the same thing and started making the template last night . I like this way better b/c just like you said evenly distributed load on the bracket. Not sure yet if I am going to run an extra set of mounts a total of 4 to run on each side of the bracket. Here is what I decided on doing.


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

i like the second design for the mounts. if i were building this i would feel more secure doing it that way. keep up with the awesome work


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

8 pages deep.. Im pretty impressed on the the progress so far. I mean, you've got the 2 little ones to worry about on top of this. I dont even know if I would be this far - and I havent even spread my seed!!


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

wow, interesting read.


----------



## Rye Toast (Dec 22, 2011)

cool build:thumbup:


----------



## Marc55Mo (Sep 27, 2012)

This thing ain't staying a Champagne Edition.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

bansheelos said:


> I am just as anal as you and after I posted these pix up I said the same thing and started making the template last night . I like this way better b/c just like you said evenly distributed load on the bracket. Not sure yet if I am going to run an extra set of mounts a total of 4 to run on each side of the bracket. Here is what I decided on doing.


 
I like the look of the dual mounts, but I am concerened if it takes away the slight play it will need to dampen the vibration. With them side by side, i think it may act more like a solid mount and not isolate the vibrations enough. 

Keep it up. :beer:


----------



## whereiswaldo7 (Apr 15, 2011)

in for updates. i hope you're driving it to sowo next year!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Mean 'n Green86 said:


> i like the second design for the mounts. if i were building this i would feel more secure doing it that way. keep up with the awesome work


:thumbup:



DubLuv1 said:


> 8 pages deep.. Im pretty impressed on the the progress so far. I mean, you've got the 2 little ones to worry about on top of this. I dont even know if I would be this far - and I havent even spread my seed!!


8 pgs of bs'ing lol. Starting to really get into it now. Waiting for that dual mount bracket to be made, pulling and refreshing the motor and trans, notching the crossmember and making the front mount a little more stout. Trust me my work is done 15mins each morning before i go to work and when everyone falls asleep lol Hey man ya got me beat w/ the 3 cars and all of them are running so kudos to you lol :beer:



slavik19 said:


> wow, interesting read.


It can be at times, other times it drags. lol



Rye Toast said:


> cool build:thumbup:


Thanks I have only seen one on vortex so I figured I would shoot for the 2nd one :laugh:



Marc55Mo said:


> This thing ain't staying a Champagne Edition.


I have no idea what this is, I cant even see the pix or what it says.




JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> I like the look of the dual mounts, but I am concerened if it takes away the slight play it will need to dampen the vibration. With them side by side, i think it may act more like a solid mount and not isolate the vibrations enough.
> 
> Keep it up. :beer:


As far as the mounts it shouldnt be that much vibration if I slap a mount on each side of the bar mount engine bracket. If it does vibrate I might have to go w/ another softer mount. The yellow delrins are just a step above the stock ones so I hope it dampens. Im still going brother, almost done w/ the engine mount phase. Crossmember section will be next! 



whereiswaldo7 said:


> in for updates. i hope you're driving it to sowo next year!


IDK about SOWO, but the bus will be ready for MK1 Madness!!! NO :bs:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm cheesin'!!!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Sitting on the bar all by itself!


----------



## golf_tdi00 (Mar 11, 2012)

hey guys, still somewhat new to vortex, been following this build and finallly decided to post!  i just recently bought a bus same year color everything! I love the build keep up the work and if you get into lowering it take plenty of pics because i will need them for reference! keep it up!:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

oh fun! missed this one....cool stuff:beer:


----------



## LagoCaddy (Nov 11, 2011)

This is pretty amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

fallonautomotive said:


> So..you succeeded to make it"old is Gold"


Yes I did. Hopefully it will be gold when I am done!



golf_tdi00 said:


> hey guys, still somewhat new to vortex, been following this build and finallly decided to post!  i just recently bought a bus same year color everything! I love the build keep up the work and if you get into lowering it take plenty of pics because i will need them for reference! keep it up!:beer:


Check out A1's thread. He is the slam king of the bay window!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5627844-73-Baywindow-build..




nothing-leaves-stock said:


> oh fun! missed this one....cool stuff:beer:


:beer: Thanks



projektmk1vr6 said:


> This is pretty amazing. :thumbup:


:beer:When its running it will be amazing. lol

Still going! Stay tuned opcorn:


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

nice to see it coming along bro. I couldn't use the VR trans because the bellhousing is different for a 4 cylinder but I kept it for spare parts and bought a 4 cylinder 02A hydraulic trans and completed the swap. :thumbup:


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

aoj2108 said:


> nice to see it coming along bro. I couldn't use the VR trans because the bellhousing is different for a 4 cylinder but I kept it for spare parts and bought a 4 cylinder 02A hydraulic trans and completed the swap. :thumbup:


FWIW, you can change the bellhousing on the O2A from 4 cyl to 6 cyl and vice versa. To the OP, awesome VR bus. That thing will surprise some folks.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

1956dub said:


> FWIW, you can change the bellhousing on the O2A from 4 cyl to 6 cyl and vice versa. To the OP, awesome VR bus. That thing will surprise some folks.


true but I did not want VR6 "tall" gears on my ABA and I would still have to source a 4 cylinder 02A trans for the bellhousing.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

aoj2108 said:


> nice to see it coming along bro. I couldn't use the VR trans because the bellhousing is different for a 4 cylinder but I kept it for spare parts and bought a 4 cylinder 02A hydraulic trans and completed the swap. :thumbup:


Its going, in the process of cleaning the block and prepping it for paint. Sorry to hear that the VR trans was of no use really. At least you completed the swap! :beer:



1956dub said:


> To the OP, awesome VR bus. That thing will surprise some folks.


Cant wait to get it running, unfortunately I have a ton of things to do before that. :banghead:


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

bansheelos said:


> Sorry to hear that the VR trans was of no use really.


 The 4 cylinder 02A transmissions do not have the shift weights on the linkage so I used the shift topwer from the VR trans so that I can run the weight for smoother shifting :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Got tired of looking of looking at that a$$ so decided to head up front and started to take a look at the front end. In doing that I found myself ripping out the beam :screwy:

























Just for ships and giggles. Fyi still 4x4 status compared to A1 :laugh:
























Still going opcorn:


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

Love seeing progress on this, if I could only convince my wife to let me add a bus to the family.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

I assume you will be running smaller tires right?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

this looks like you installed the vr on the wrong end. :laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

TWEAK'D~84~RABBIT said:


> Love seeing progress on this, if I could only convince my wife to let me add a bus to the family.


Gotta say I love seeing the progress myself :beer:



wannabaja said:


> I assume you will be running smaller tires right?


Thats the only way to go lower.



JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> this looks like you installed the vr on the wrong end. :laugh:


I wish it was front wheel drive! My trnk space would be insane!


----------



## absentee (Jun 26, 2010)

This is insane.... Keep it up


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

absentee said:


> This is insane.... Keep it up


:thumbup::thumbup:

Beam is stripped, ready to be cut down for some adjusters! opcorn:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

still planning on media blasting?


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Going for a 4 inch cut?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

DubLuv1 said:


> still planning on media blasting?


Not sure yet, Might just hit the beam to start getting it ready to cut and weld. As far as the body I am not sure yet. Picked up a sandblaster and starting to do some pieces. Messed around w/ the brake booster. 











wannabaja said:


> Going for a 4 inch cut?


I think so, Ive been going back and forth in my head whether I want to do a 5in beam raise or do adjusters and dropped spindles. Im torn that if I do the adjusters and dropped spindles I will want to go lower in the front. That beam raise you and A1 did is def a lot of work. I like the stock geometry of it yet slammed to the ground w/ the 5in beam raise. For the rear I might just do the boomerangs and run the smaller tires.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> I think so, Ive been going back and forth in my head whether I want to do a 5in beam raise or do adjusters and dropped spindles. Im torn that if I do the adjusters and dropped spindles I will want to go lower in the front. That beam raise you and A1 did is def a lot of work. I like the stock geometry of it yet slammed to the ground w/ the 5in beam raise. For the rear I might just do the boomerangs and run the smaller tires.


as i said already  don't do the beam raise. you are not going to be able to get the rear end down enough to be able to justify a beam raise up front. 

you are not going to run out of adjustment up front if you go with some drop spindles and adjusters. 

and the biggest thing is you really should run that brake booster with the vr out back. you cannot run that booster with a beam raise. 

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> as i said already  don't do the beam raise. you are not going to be able to get the rear end down enough to be able to justify a beam raise up front.
> 
> you are not going to run out of adjustment up front if you go with some drop spindles and adjusters.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! 

Here is my saggy a$$! 11in clearance


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Clean beams


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A mean 4incher!


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

I totally agree with A1. You are never going to get your bus low enough to need a beam raise. If you look at my lowering version 1.0, at that height, my stock mustache bar scraped all the time. I can get you my exact ground to mustache bar measurement if you want for reference. How much lower is yours going to sit over stock? 

As much as you want to go low, you didnt pick a drive train that allows for it very well. You best bet is to get 17's and go with a standard boomerang and 4 inch/ beam and spindle drop. If you want to go lower, just tub the front. You will have plenty of room with large wheels to do a little tub and still be good on your ball joints. You will get the look of slammed with the tuck but the ground clearance on the rear you will need.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

wannabaja said:


> I totally agree with A1. You are never going to get your bus low enough to need a beam raise. If you look at my lowering version 1.0, at that height, my stock mustache bar scraped all the time. I can get you my exact ground to mustache bar measurement if you want for reference. How much lower is yours going to sit over stock?
> 
> As much as you want to go low, you didnt pick a drive train that allows for it very well. You best bet is to get 17's and go with a standard boomerang and 4 inch/ beam and spindle drop. If you want to go lower, just tub the front. You will have plenty of room with large wheels to do a little tub and still be good on your ball joints. You will get the look of slammed with the tuck but the ground clearance on the rear you will need.


I have to measure the stock bar w/ the vr bar, compare the 2 and let you know. 

Im gonna save the slam session for when I find a split. :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

wannabaja said:


> How much lower is yours going to sit over stock?


Roughly about a 1/2inch.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

And does the oil pan hang lower?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

wannabaja said:


> And does the oil pan hang lower?


 No the bar sits about a 1/4in below the pan. Looking to throw a skid plate underneath just for some protection. No glove, no love :laugh:


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Its time to decide what size wheels you want to run then. I go back to my previous suggestion of larger wheels tucked high for the look but still be able to maintain useable ground clearance. . . . . .


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

wannabaja said:


> Its time to decide what size wheels you want to run then. I go back to my previous suggestion of larger wheels tucked high for the look but still be able to maintain useable ground clearance. . . . . .


Been looking around for a set of benz wheels. I would prefer 16's, would that be manageable w/ a 45 possibly a 50 tire? Or would I have to just run 17's and say ftw lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

These ball joints are beast as hell. Took a look into trying to press them out and it doesnt seem like much of an area to sit it on to press it out. I saw that there is a stock and a oversized ball joint. Which one is this, cause I would say this is oversized than a mutha!! This is the only good joint but I figured I would just change them all. The big thing is that I have to get them out first lol
opcorn:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> No the bar sits about a 1/4in below the pan. Looking to throw a skid plate underneath just for some protection. No glove, no love :laugh:


personally i wouldn't. if you're going to run over something your transmission will hit it first. if you're at all concerned about your motor just weld some plate to your oil pan. 

a skid plate to properly do its job would be hanging down like a mofo costing you valuable ground clearance :laugh: 



wannabaja said:


> Its time to decide what size wheels you want to run then. I go back to my previous suggestion of larger wheels tucked high for the look but still be able to maintain useable ground clearance. . . . . .


i disagree with this statement. generally speaking larger wheels are also wider. likewise you can take a set of 15's with more meat on the sidewall and they would be just as tall as a 17 with a lower profile tire. not to mention the 15's with taller side wall will ride nicer and be more quiet at freeway speeds....and the cost of the tires would be much cheaper. 




bansheelos said:


> Been looking around for a set of benz wheels. I would prefer 16's, would that be manageable w/ a 45 possibly a 50 tire? Or would I have to just run 17's and say ftw lol


it really depends on the offset. and what will suck about a good et40+ offset is it will be awesome for the front but you're going to have to space it out in the rear. 

16's or 17's in 45 or 50 series are both manageable. 



bansheelos said:


> These ball joints are beast as hell. Took a look into trying to press them out and it doesnt seem like much of an area to sit it on to press it out. I saw that there is a stock and a oversized ball joint. Which one is this, cause I would say this is oversized than a mutha!! This is the only good joint but I figured I would just change them all. The big thing is that I have to get them out first lol
> opcorn:


be mindful of how they come out. you have to make sure you install your new ones exactly the same. what i mean is keep an eye on that cut out notch they have :beer:

oh and here:

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

this bad boy will help you configure your rim/tire size and also allow you to compare it to a stock tire setup. it will also show you the rpm/speed differences as well. it's a bad ace tool to have :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> personally i wouldn't. if you're going to run over something your transmission will hit it first. if you're at all concerned about your motor just weld some plate to your oil pan.
> 
> a skid plate to properly do its job would be hanging down like a mofo costing you valuable ground clearance :laugh:
> 
> ...


That site is insane!!! A1 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Double wishbone front suspension is tainting my mind rt now. :screwy::banghead:opcorn::sly:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Try this Site... Tyrestretch.com


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

try this, shows stretch, offset and width with compared setups:

http://www.klutchrepublik.com/kalculator


----------



## D.R.E.A.D. (Nov 2, 2012)

Any new progress on the bus? What ever happened to the project?!?!?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

D.R.E.A.D. said:


> Any new progress on the bus? What ever happened to the project?!?!?


Project slowed due to holidays approaching. I will not allow this project to end without a smokey burn out. :laugh:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> Project slowed due to holidays approaching. I will not allow this project to end without a smokey burn out. :laugh:


Well said. I'll second that! 

(Sent from ma Droid)


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

D.R.E.A.D. said:


> Any new progress on the bus? What ever happened to the project?!?!?


Like Jus_GT_EYEZ said it slowed down due to the holidays. Been going over my wiring and ping ponging the idea of running 2 fuseboxes like metric.
















Its def a little more work but much more reliable than the unknown wiring thats there. Im probably gonna start off w/ just running the one fusebox for the engine and worry about the front stuff later, just want it running first. I was able to get my low profile trans carrier done (A1 turn your head :laugh








Still going, gonna start sand blasting the engine and refreshing it so I can paint it and get it back in the bus so I can start wiring it up!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

do the piggy back method. my mk1 aba swap thread pretty much outlines how to do it. same rules apply for the vr swap :thumbup: 

only thing i'd do differently is put the fuse box inside the cabin of the bus, somewhere in the rear so you don't have to extend a bunch of wiring. that box isn't really designed to see elements or the inside of an engine compartment. :beer:


----------



## D.R.E.A.D. (Nov 2, 2012)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> Project slowed due to holidays approaching. I will not allow this project to end without a smokey burn out. :laugh:


Ah what a relief to hear. Still looking forward to really good things coming out of this one


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> do the piggy back method. my mk1 aba swap thread pretty much outlines how to do it. same rules apply for the vr swap :thumbup:
> 
> only thing i'd do differently is put the fuse box inside the cabin of the bus, somewhere in the rear so you don't have to extend a bunch of wiring. that box isn't really designed to see elements or the inside of an engine compartment. :beer:


Def will run w/ that!!! Makes the wiring much easier. Getting it started is the main thing. Everything will work itself out :laugh: :beer:



D.R.E.A.D. said:


> Ah what a relief to hear. Still looking forward to really good things coming out of this one


Slowly but surely. Trying to get a lot of motor stuff done so I can start wiring and figuring my cooling and gas tank placement. It may have slowed down but its def not stopping! :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Got out to the bus yesterday and cut the crossmember. Low pro trans carrier sitting rt w/ the mounts on them. reinforce the crossmember and im done w/ mounting. Onto fuel and cooling!!! opcorn:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

lower it


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> lower it


A fan of the front drop :laugh:


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

my dad had a bus just like that


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

gtidaddy said:


> my dad had a bus just like that


Palabra :beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Slapped in a battery to see what works and what doesnt. 
Front parking lights








parts of the gauge cluster and radio








Rear pass. tail









I also picked up a whole deck from a Vanagon b/c the bus one is too small. Chose to cut out the whole deck to see if I can make it all flat and look like a stock deck! We will see, not sure yet.
Vanagon lid is white, Bus is gray.








Whole deck I cut out!

















opcorn:


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

How's this for a VR in an aircooled???


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

Probably one of the fastest beetles I've seen in a while. If it was charged that'd be super neat.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

aoj2108 said:


> How's this for a VR in an aircooled???


Started liking the bug rat rods alot! Maybe this will be the next VR swap I do :laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Template cut out for the rear deck. 








opcorn:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

current floor template?


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

1956dub said:


> Probably one of the fastest beetles I've seen in a while. If it was charged that'd be super neat.


then you haven't seen any fast beetles.

the power to weight ratio of the aircooled motor far exceeds that of the vr. for a beetle the vr is a poor power plant choice. 



bansheelos said:


> Template cut out for the rear deck.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks to my europlate supplier eudorrra!!!! She's plate pusha


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Getting the engine ready to prime and paint!
























opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Been playing around w/ what I am gonna do for the engine and stopped trying to get so elaborate and thought of the most simple design. Not sure if it would work but w/ everything supported wh not lol 3/8 steel flat bar :thumbup:










opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Been trying to get my polish game up!! Its a dirty job but someones gotta do it!! This is the before pic. I started the top of the manifold but didnt get to the runners.








And this is me hitting the runners and the top again for the finished product!









opcorn:


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks good but too much work. Ill send you my shaved 16v valve cover.


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks good but too much work. Ill send you my shaved 16v valve cover.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Been trying to get my polish game up!! Its a dirty job but someones gotta do it!! This is the before pic. I started the top of the manifold but didnt get to the runners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Juuust_ a touch more elbow grease with the right jeweler's polishing rouges in the right order banshee  :
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...50,d.cGE&fp=619a191247e0cd77&biw=1280&bih=832  .


























:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> Looks good but too much work. Ill send you my shaved 16v valve cover.


Send it! It is some work but the finished product is a total transformation! :thumbup:



buggyman said:


> _Juuust_ a touch more elbow grease with the right jeweler's polishing rouges in the right order banshee  :thumbup::beer:


I guess I could touch it up a little more lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Metal for rear notch has been ordered!


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

paint that block!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

:sly:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Steel for rear notch and engine/trans raise came today.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Not bad lol


----------



## LagoCaddy (Nov 11, 2011)

^ Nice! ATS cups?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

projektmk1vr6 said:


> ^ Nice! ATS cups?


Alluline cups.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

Raping the daily of all the goodies? :laugh: Let me know if you are down for some late night engine painting.. :beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> Raping the daily of all the goodies? :laugh: Let me know if you are down for some late night engine painting.. :beer:


Still want sawblades lol I should be taped up today, I didn't have a 10mm to yank off the crank cover on the pulley side :facepalm:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

what's this "ordering" crap i see for metal? don't you have a metal yard around you somewhere? if those sticks cost you more than $20 you're spending too much on metal. 

and your pattern is 5x112, think some baller audi/vw wheels :laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> what's this "ordering" crap i see for metal? don't you have a metal yard around you somewhere? if those sticks cost you more than $20 you're spending too much on metal.
> 
> and your pattern is 5x112, think some baller audi/vw wheels :laugh:


All the yards are far from me. And they charge for steel smh I'm spending too much b/c each were $20


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> what's this "ordering" crap i see for metal? don't you have a metal yard around you somewhere? if those sticks cost you more than $20 you're spending too much on metal.
> 
> and your pattern is 5x112, think some baller audi/vw wheels :laugh:


All the yards are far from me. And they charge for steel smh I order from metalsdepot.com


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks to jus_gt_eyez for coming through and helping a brother out!!! :beer::thumbup::thumbup:

































Still going opcorn:


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

A1steaksauce said:


> what's this "ordering" crap i see for metal? don't you have a metal yard around you somewhere? if those sticks cost you more than $20 you're spending too much on metal.



sorry if it's off topic but what kind of places sell steel like this? auto wreckers, metal recyclers? 



and on topic, love the orange! cleaning up and painting is cool and all but I can't wait to see more fabrication


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

ArpyArpad said:


> sorry if it's off topic but what kind of places sell steel like this? auto wreckers, metal recyclers?


i get my metal from a metal recycler. they have two separate yards, one for scrapping and another for selling. their "selling" yard is very well organized with both new and old metal. and when i say old it's just stuff that is leftover from projects that they purchased to resell, not rusted out crap by any means. they charge by the pound and it's super reasonable :beer:

some digging around the internet should point you in the direction of a good metal yard(s)...it's truly the best and cheapest way to buy metal :thumbup:


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

A1steaksauce said:


> i get my metal from a metal recycler. they have two separate yards, one for scrapping and another for selling. their "selling" yard is very well organized with both new and old metal. and when i say old it's just stuff that is leftover from projects that they purchased to resell, not rusted out crap by any means. they charge by the pound and it's super reasonable :beer:
> 
> some digging around the internet should point you in the direction of a good metal yard(s)...it's truly the best and cheapest way to buy metal :thumbup:


:thumbup: good to know. shipping sucks too. thanks:beer:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

yar a good metal buying yard should be able to sell you a good pound of metal too!
good tip


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey sexxxy, looking good 2 days later!








Got my monster notches for the rear cut up, now they just need to be welded up!








opcorn:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

you need to check your white balance.. that looks red hot instead of hemi orange lol... 

Glad I could help to keep this moving along. Do work! 


:thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> you need to check your white balance.. that looks red hot instead of hemi orange lol...
> 
> Glad I could help to keep this moving along. Do work!
> 
> ...



Thats w/o the flash!! Thanks for your help that day!


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

It looked rust colored when Ivan sent me a pic on Saturday.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> It looked rust colored when Ivan sent me a pic on Saturday.


If they sold rust color paint, I might have painted it that :laugh:


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)




----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Im more of a spray can kinda guy:laugh:


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the orange choice of color. We used this on all racing engines to pick up any oil leaks. Able to stay on top of potential issues. Awesome work man


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

1ABrian said:


> I like the orange choice of color. We used this on all racing engines to pick up any oil leaks. Able to stay on top of potential issues. Awesome work man


Thanks, I like the orange too. I got a little intimidated and was gonna make it aluminum color but I took a chance at it not matching, we will see when I get it in the bus


----------



## TheChrza (Aug 3, 2012)

Unrelated, but your PM box is full! Please clear some space so I can get back to you


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

So I got up early on Sat. and started to mock up the engine/trans raise and came up w/ this.
























Boogie is not impressed lol








So I got the cutting for the eng/trans raise done so I wanted to get the block mated to the trans and cut up the vanagon decklid, so I figured I would cut the lid first then move on to mating the block. I got the lid cut to size when all of a sudden the angle grinder skipped up and was in my glove and did this.








4 stitches later I was pissed that I didnt get the block mated sooooo I took a vicodone that night, went to the in laws for dinner the next and then slapped the block on the trans w/ 1 good hand lol
































Granted the pan is not on but it will disappear behind the bumper. Gotta cut the moustache bar down.
















Just a reference to see where the block comes up to on the stock decklid.
















That was the ending to my eventful weekend, full steam ahead!!!
opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Started mocking up the bracket for the engine mount for the passenger side.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

I am a bit confused. Did you build the rear bar then decide later to raise the motor? If so, why block it up like that rather than just start over on the rear bar. You will still end up woth a deproach angle issue with that bar even if you motor is higher.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

wannabaja said:


> I am a bit confused. Did you build the rear bar then decide later to raise the motor? If so, why block it up like that rather than just start over on the rear bar. You will still end up woth a deproach angle issue with that bar even if you motor is higher.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Yeah the bar was built before I decided to do the engine/trans raise. There are a few touch ups/cut ups that have to be done to that bar. Just getting the measurements and angles the motor should be at before I attack the bar. I know that the 4in tubing is an eye sore :laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

wannabaja said:


> I am a bit confused. Did you build the rear bar then decide later to raise the motor?


yes, yes he did.

strong with the dark side and its influence i am.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> yes, yes he did.
> 
> strong with the dark side and its influence i am.


You said the dark side had cookies...

You had me at cookies :laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Messed around w/ the wiring today...
















I think its time for a new hazard switch lol








Also stereo upgrade will def be done!!!








Also yanked off the covers to my spring plates this is the driver side








and this is the pass.









Now question, should I be worried that my pass side is not flush w/ the spring plate like the driver side is?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I was able to get the engine support bar and my notches done today!!! Coming along


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Messed around w/ the wiring today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dayo banshee  , 
*Have* you checked out http://www.retrosoundusa.com/ for the radio? 

*If* the spring plate is still fully seated(which it looks like it is),then it looks like that bar has been changed out http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=5021.0 . 
What I'd be afraid of is just not having the full bite of all the splines over the whole depth considering the weight you're gonna be adding in here http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...40,d.aWM&fp=aaaf60334a947233&biw=1280&bih=832 . 
Also keep in mind that you should be able to tweak/mismatch the _diameter_ choice between the L & R bar depending on how this engine torques the chassis . 
Stock bars came with an L & R _stamped into_ the outer end of the bars rather than just _painted on_ http://www.vw-resource.com/vw-resou...+bars&zoom_per_page=10&zoom_and=1&zoom_sort=0 . 

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Dayo banshee  ,
> *Have* you checked out http://www.retrosoundusa.com/ for the radio?
> 
> *If* the spring plate is still fully seated(which it looks like it is),then it looks like that bar has been changed out http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=5021.0 .
> ...


 Those radio's are sweet as hell!!! I will look further into them after I get the bus running. :thumbup: 
Thats some great info about the mismatching the bar. It looks like I would need a beefier passenger side one since the motor is facing that side. :beer:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Those radio's are sweet as hell!!! I will look further into them after I get the bus running. :thumbup:


 I've seen & heard a _lot_ of them @ local shows . 



bansheelos said:


> Thats some great info about the mismatching the bar. It looks like I would need a beefier passenger side one since the motor is facing that side. :beer:


 Once it's up & running fully loaded get it to a car scale & weigh each rear corner separate of the other,if the % of weight from side to side _exceeds_ the % difference between diameters of the bars then you'd benefit from the larger bar on the heavier side over time,it's a little trick that I learned BITD from a guy who built Formula Vees here locally to help adapt to predominantly more left hand turn or right hand turn tracks . 
If the weight % differential _doesn't_ exceed the diameter % just get both matched =  . 

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> I've seen & heard a _lot_ of them @ local shows .
> 
> 
> Once it's up & running fully loaded get it to a car scale & weigh each rear corner separate of the other,if the % of weight from side to side _exceeds_ the % difference between diameters of the bars then you'd benefit from the larger bar on the heavier side over time,it's a little trick that I learned BITD from a guy who built Formula Vees here locally to help adapt to predominantly more left hand turn or right hand turn tracks .
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Got the finalized bar bolted up. Gotta make another mount bracket on the passenger side. But looks pretty good!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

First 2 boxes of goodies came. Delcity on monday and Wagenswest in 3wks!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice, Delcity has some good stuff.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Got the driver side spring plate off and that ish was a beeotch! The 2 w/ nuts and bolts gave me the trouble. :banghead:








After I got the driver side done went to do the pass. and these are the 2 of the last mohicans that I ended the night on! 








Now Im not sure if I am measuring the torsion bar correctly








opcorn:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Got the driver side spring plate off and that ish was a beeotch! The 2 w/ nuts and bolts gave me the trouble. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayo banshee  ,
*Left* _stock_ part# is 211-511-115-C http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...12,d.cGE&fp=e6a70435e2012455&biw=1280&bih=832 
*Right* _stock_ part# is 211-511-116-C http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...on.2,or.&fp=e6a70435e2012455&biw=1280&bih=832 .
They're rated green so what you have there look like Sway-A-ways not properly matched to a bus application .
So the lengths or spring rates are different from side to side,but I can't find good dims on them:banghead: .
I'd be calling http://www.swayaway.com/VW_3.php#VWAPPLICATION
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_rn=...on.2,or.&fp=e6a70435e2012455&biw=1280&bih=832 
&/or Denunzio http://www.denunzioracing.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=01&Category_Code=Suspension 
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_rn=...12,d.cGE&fp=e6a70435e2012455&biw=1280&bih=832 
to see if they have non listed online Type II info or check out http://www.shoptalkforums.com/index.php to see if anybody's got a pair & a tape measure .

Back at it after lookin' around a little more & a :beer: or 2:laugh: ,since the C series bars were used from 1972 & newer then this info _may_ be found in the VW Without Guesswork series http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=388562 

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...12,d.cGE&fp=e6a70435e2012455&biw=1280&bih=832 .

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Dayo banshee  ,
> *Left* _stock_ part# is 211-511-115-C http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...12,d.cGE&fp=e6a70435e2012455&biw=1280&bih=832
> *Right* _stock_ part# is 211-511-116-C http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...on.2,or.&fp=e6a70435e2012455&biw=1280&bih=832 .
> They're rated green so what you have there look like Sway-A-ways not properly matched to a bus application .
> ...


Awesome info! I pulled out the other side torion bar and they were both the same length :screwy: Not sure why that is. Ive been researching and Im seeing that the bars are already chunky to handle weight. Im gonna just slap these back in re index them and tweak my suspension!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

New wheels for the BVR. Thought it was a direct fit but I didnt do enough research. Gotta do some things to make them fit.








4x4 status lol








Driver side ready for the notch








Pass. side is ready for the notch








Started to test fit the vanagon decklid and came across these on the back of the panels. Pretty cool I thought!








Decklid
































Look at the size of that hole! I went from virgin to porn star status! lol








My BVR is getting dusty!








opcorn:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

That's a huge hole. :laugh:

Do you need to go that high with the deck? Looks like you are loosing a lot of cargo space from here. anyway to keep the spare cubby? Maybe you can work in some storage cubby's 


:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> That's a huge hole. :laugh:
> 
> Do you need to go that high with the deck? Looks like you are loosing a lot of cargo space from here. anyway to keep the spare cubby? Maybe you can work in some storage cubby's
> 
> ...


Losing a lot of cargo space :facepalm:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> Losing a lot of cargo space :facepalm:


but gaining tons of ground clearance :thumbup: :laugh:

honestly you'll be surprised how much crap you can throw in a baywindow. a little rear deck lid raise isn't going to slow that thing down one bit in terms of what it can hold :beer:

oh and just a suggestion....you know the split buses with those nifty "bars" that go around the rear back windows? luggage bars they call them if memory serves. might be cool/good to make up a similar setup and install them. keep things from hitting your rear windows if you truly intend on putting stuff on that shelf.

and don't forget to set another jack/stands under the very ass of that bus when you go to cut out your frame notches and install. saggy ass is not attractive. :wave:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> but gaining tons of ground clearance :thumbup: :laugh::wave:


Agreed. I told him from the get go he would have to raise the deck to get to where the ride height he will want. So no question the deck raise is a good thing, But from* the pics* it kinda looks higher than it will need to be. Even so, I am all about form and function. now is the time to plan on using the available space instead of thinking what could have been done after its said and done. 

I've seen his current family hauler. Functional Cargo space _*is a*_ necessity.  :laugh: 

measure twice, cut once.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> Agreed. I told him from the get go he would have to raise the deck to get to where the ride height he will want. So no question the deck raise is a good thing, But from* the pics* it kinda looks higher than it will need to be. Even so, I am all about form and function. now is the time to plan on using the available space instead of thinking what could have been done after its said and done.
> 
> I've seen his current family hauler. Functional Cargo space _*is a*_ necessity.  :laugh:
> 
> measure twice, cut once.


Been looking at the decklid and im not a fan of how it would look so I am not going that route. That vanagon lid is huge!!! Gonna just box it out and make a custom lid. I have something in mind :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Tackled some wiring this is what I am left w/ in the front


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> Been looking at the decklid and im not a fan of how it would look so I am not going that route. That vanagon lid is huge!!! Gonna just box it out and make a custom lid. I have something in mind :thumbup:


i think it looks fantastic :thumbup: the vanagon assembly will cause you far less headaches as it's already together. custom fabbing something up will take a bunch of time. not to mention how well the vanagon assembly latches and works :beer: you'll love the size of the vanagon cover the first time you have to work on the motor. trust me on that


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A1steaksauce said:


> i think it looks fantastic :thumbup: the vanagon assembly will cause you far less headaches as it's already together. custom fabbing something up will take a bunch of time. not to mention how well the vanagon assembly latches and works :beer: you'll love the size of the vanagon cover the first time you have to work on the motor. trust me on that


The thing that turned me off was cutting the bus deck. How it would look when I chop it up and also the structure of that deck. A1 for the notches ya think 14ga is ok w/ the weight im running?


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

bansheelos said:


> The thing that turned me off was cutting the bus deck. How it would look when I chop it up and also the structure of that deck. A1 for the notches ya think 14ga is ok w/ the weight im running?


i feel you on the "cutting the bus deck" because i had the same feelings when it came time to cut the roof on my bus umpkin:

i would get the vanagon one in place where you want it then throw some tack welds at it. then go ahead and cut out the stock unit. i'd probably keep the original front cross brace and rear cross brace in place however. will be good to keep the rear to support the rear hatch lock assembly and the front one for additional support of the vanagon assembly. it's been awhile since i peered under the rear of my bus but i think if you go this route you won't have any issues. late model buses are more stout in the rear vs early models so what you're wanting to do shouldn't effect the overall strength of the rear end :beer:

14g is a little thin imo. i'd probably go with some 1/8 wall. it's a bit more stout over stock frame rails and should prove more than sufficient. just burn it in nice and you're good :thumbup:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Been looking at the decklid and im not a fan of how it would look so I am not going that route. That vanagon lid is huge!!! Gonna just box it out and make a custom lid. I have something in mind :thumbup:


Dayo banshee  ,
Think maybe sliiiiiding that big opening to the right _just a little_,build a short vertical support fence based on the inboard side of the spare well so the spare can still go there & be accessed from both the interior & open hatch .
Since you're planning on schmoozing:laugh: the lid just preplace the uppers of the engine to help create a cutout raise of just the interior of the original lid frame,that way you may be able to bring the new deck down a little more & use less material(less structural dead weight) .

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's what I came up w/. I cut it Gilbert!








Back end








Got the seat in and...








Fits like a glove!








Soon


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> New wheels for the BVR. Thought it was a direct fit but I didnt do enough research. Gotta do some things to make them fit.


Check your lugs. Mercedes had two different sizes, one size works with the bus lug nuts (early 80s 300Ds had almost the exact same 14" wheel from what I understand). I had to swap mine with the CLK rims, I think they were Honda Accord lugs or something. Ran about $125 for the lug bolts and acorn nuts, but cheaper than having the holes on the rims opened up and inserts fitted (>$400).


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Jade Wombat said:


> Check your lugs. Mercedes had two different sizes, one size works with the bus lug nuts (early 80s 300Ds had almost the exact same 14" wheel from what I understand). I had to swap mine with the CLK rims, I think they were Honda Accord lugs or something. Ran about $125 for the lug bolts and acorn nuts, but cheaper than having the holes on the rims opened up and inserts fitted (>$400).


Im looking to just get some custom studs and just slap them on it w/ the small ball seat nuts. I like that color scheme! Very clean!


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Here's what I came up w/. I cut it Gilbert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the 


buggyman said:


> Dayo banshee  ,
> Think maybe sliiiiiding that big opening to the right _just a little_,build a short vertical support fence based on the inboard side of the spare well so the spare can still go there & be accessed from both the interior & open hatch .
> Since you're planning on schmoozing:laugh: the lid just preplace the uppers of the engine to help create a cutout raise of just the interior of the original lid frame,that way you may be able to bring the new deck down a little more & use less material(less structural dead weight) .
> 
> :beer:


option _not_ look _at all_ viable? banshee  .

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Did the
> 
> option _not_ look _at all_ viable? banshee  .
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


Lol I was all over the place w/ the decklid. I wanted to get a rack and keep the spare up there so its just a flat deck so once its carpeted it looks somewhat stock


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Harnesses are a go. Over.

Wiring this weekend was a beach but I got the majority of the wiring ran from the front to back!


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

this has been a fun thread to follow


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Mean 'n Green86 said:


> this has been a fun thread to follow


:thumbup::thumbup: Slow but fun lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

In the lab w/ wiring! Got the headlights (low beam), parking lights and hazards working. Onto the high beams and turns. 








The Lab. 








Makin' it happen 








The rear 
















The product!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Motor Work!


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

PKstrategy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Its coming along PK! :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Looky here!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Whip it good!!!

































Before (stock)








After (beam and dropped spindles)


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## nokVR6 (May 7, 2007)

Giggity! :laugh:

Whats the size of that beam? Fits it just right. :thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

vwovw said:


> Looking good!


Thanks, I am happy w/ the drop. :beer:



nokVR6 said:


> Giggity! :laugh:
> 
> Whats the size of that beam? Fits it just right. :thumbup:


Its a 4in beam. :beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Productive day. Got her on all 4 wheels and started the box out for the decklid








































Gonna need that notch stat lol








Boxing it out!
















opcorn:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

100% one of the coolest builds of all time!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

looks good.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks fellas! :beer: 


This is what Im looking forward to. 








Almost done w/ the bar! 








Finally brought the heart home! 
















Orange is a little more vibrant than the bus lol


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo banshee  , 
Is that a black multi temp sender I see there in the thermostat housing? 








from 
http://upc_camt.en.gasgoo.com/auto-products/1249014.html 
from 
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...78,d.aWM&fp=55000a512e6635f9&biw=1264&bih=818 









If so you may want to upgrade that one to the blue current _genuine_ VW 059-919-501 or maybe even repin & terminate the harness end to accept the later green _genuine_ VW 059-919-501-A to help head off future communication problems with the ECU: 
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=7446.0  . 
We've had to replace a _TON_:banghead: of outdated factory ones & almost _every_ even new aftermarket one we run across @ work:facepalm: . 

Just tryin' to help you avoid one more headache down the road:thumbup: . 

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Dayo banshee  ,
> Is that a black multi temp sender I see there in the thermostat housing?
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info. I always hear issues w/ that sensor but never heard of a remedy! :beer: Does that one replace the one w/ the yellow connector?


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Thanks for the info. I always hear issues w/ that sensor but never heard of a remedy! :beer: Does that one replace the one w/ the yellow connector?


 Dayo banshee  , 
1st I need to 'splain something, bear with me here . 








from 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ensor-issue-Part-Number-B-vs-D-(pics-included) 
When I looked @ your pic on my home monitor last night the outboard sensor _looked_ black. 
When I took a peek:vampire::laugh: @ your answer @ work today(can't post from there ,restricted:banghead: & just too busy anyway ) the outboard sensor _looked_ brown ,so after re-reading your whole post from the start again in between customers I realized that you have the earliest of the early VR6 sensor formats, different sensors were placed in different spots in different generations, so I _thought_ I was looking @ a later generation last night where the ECT sensor is placed @ the outboard end ,but, yes, yours is placed inboard @ the yellow terminator & if you pop it out of it's socket _should_ have 701-919-369-C scribed into it's shoulder, that part# was dropped in 2011 & even though there are still some floating around out there it'll _have_ to be upgraded sooner or later . 
The center blue sensor should be part# 025-906-041-A 
http://www.google.com/#gs_rn=17&gs_...78,d.aWM&fp=3f620243f74a5c11&biw=1264&bih=818 
which supplements the signal to the ECU. 
Your outboard sensor(the one I was looking at) is _actually_ brown part# 357-919-369-E 
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...78,d.aWM&fp=3f620243f74a5c11&biw=1264&bih=818 
which is your high temp cooling fan cutoff targeted for cars with A/C. 

All of their resistance values are listed on the Google searches of the part #'s I posted up & should also be shown in the Bentley manual, hope this all makes it easier to figure out once you go to hook 'em up:thumbup: . 

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Dayo banshee  ,
> 1st I need to 'splain something, bear with me here .
> 
> 
> ...


 Gotcha!:thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Started mocking up the radiator underneath the bus. Gonna have to run the slimmest fans ever know to man :laugh: 








Also got a little weld time in w/ the raise. Better than I expected. Def is a solid piece back there! Gotta grind down the bottom of the decklid so it will sit flush on the tubing.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> Started mocking up the radiator underneath the bus. Gonna have to run the slimmest fans ever know to man :laugh:


Dayo banshee  ,
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...48,d.cGE&fp=7a7b7e96ddcf02e8&biw=1264&bih=818  .

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Dayo banshee  ,
> http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...48,d.cGE&fp=7a7b7e96ddcf02e8&biw=1264&bih=818  .
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> :thumbup:


Dayo banshee  ,
Think horizontal(side to side mount) 








from
http://www.google.com/search?q=hori...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=8ZHHUebmAeOCiwLchYDoCA 
rather than vertical(front to back mount)








All heat shed from the front end of the radiator as you show mounted will have to travel over the back end of the radiator.
Mount it side to side & you create a wider cool air catch & more immediate heat shed area .

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Dayo banshee  ,
> Think horizontal(side to side mount)
> 
> All heat shed from the front end of the radiator as you show mounted will have to travel over the back end of the radiator.
> ...


That def makes sense. I was going back and forth to figure out which way I should mount it. :beer::thumbup: Appreciate the great info!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Put in some good hours today.Test fitted the wheels.
























Added a cig lighter.








Relocating the ebrake.








and a few other things... opcorn:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo banshee  ,








Neeeeed to pick up a couple of these :








from
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...a=N&tab=wi&ei=GyrJUdO2GeaaiAKl7YGIBA#imgdii=_ 
Better, the black ones to match your belts :








from
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=wyvJUfNg6qKKAvSYgIgL#imgdii=_ .

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Finalizing the rear decklid, got the tubing welded up to the body now I just need to weld the decklid to the tubing.
































I got my shortened belt in today also slapped on my aluminum pulley. Crank pulley needs to be touched up lol









opcorn::thumbdown:


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been following this thread for sometime now and don't think I've commented. I gotta say this thread is full of awesome and the VR just makes it even more awesome.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

grantndub said:


> I've been following this thread for sometime now and don't think I've commented. I gotta say this thread is full of awesome and the VR just makes it even more awesome.


Thanks man! It will be more awesome when its running! :laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Drained the trans and it looked like a coffee machine lol
















Also tagged the girl!


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Rinse & repeat b  ,
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=7754.msg48453#msg48453

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Rainy day just didnt stop me test fitting the motor!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Ride height w/ the motor in! Lovely








Front height








Rear height








Ahhhhh
















Happy


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Tried to see if I can manage the vr stock downpipe and nope lol Gonna have to make some custom piping. That should be fun.
























Wiring part2. Brought the rest of the wiring to get it situated.
















opcorn:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> *Tried to see if I can manage the vr stock downpipe and nope lol Gonna have to make some custom piping. That should be fun.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayo banshee  ,
*Think maybe?* a one piece cast turbo manifold








from
http://www.cxracing.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CXR&Product_Code=MF-VW-VR6-12V-CAST (just an example ) 
from
http://www.google.com/search?q=vw v...on.2,or.&fp=e5978471cdee550b&biw=1280&bih=832 
with a single custom downpipe locally made to save space, create a bolt in elbow between the manifold & downpipe to mimic a turbo-turbo to come later:vampire: .
All the premade headers I looked at http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...69,d.cGE&fp=e5978471cdee550b&biw=1280&bih=832 would be just as much of a:banghead: PITA:laugh: to modify as making a one off for your 2 piece manifolds.
With a single manifold _all_ of your exhaust collection would be confined to ~3/4 of the area taken up by the dual manifolds .

:beer:


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

That's not a bad idea and a lot less work just fabbing up a down pipe.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Dayo banshee  ,
> *Think maybe?* a one piece cast turbo manifold
> 
> 
> ...


I like this. Just get/make block off plate for the wastegate for the time being until I decide to slap a turbo in it lol :thumbup::thumbup::beer: Def a better plan than what I was thinking!!!!


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

A turbo vr6 bus. Hell a vr6 bus is just as insane. I wish I could go this route with my bus, but I have a corrado vr6 that's occupied up my money.....

sent from Hell


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Gear_Dog said:


> That's not a bad idea and a lot less work just fabbing up a down pipe.


:thumbup:



bansheelos said:


> I like this. Just get/make block off plate for the wastegate for the time being until I decide to slap a turbo in it lol :thumbup::thumbup::beer: Def a better plan than what I was thinking!!!!


:thumbup:
Yup, just straight down to a single sweeping mandrel bend straight back to the muffler flange , Auntie Jemima couldn't make pancakes any easier than this!:laugh: .



Minotaur said:


> A turbo vr6 bus. Hell a vr6 bus is just as insane. I wish I could go this route with my bus, but I have a corrado vr6 that's occupied up my money.....
> 
> sent from Hell


One h*ll of a sleeper:laugh: .

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I was thinking about running a cat, not sure yet.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> I was thinking about running a cat, not sure yet.


Dayo banshee  ,
If you're _rock solid_ confident of your engine management system consider flanging one in on the flat run back to the muffler, if not, don't:
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=8479.msg54869#msg54869 
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...36,d.cGE&fp=754a2d9030ff61a5&biw=1280&bih=832 .
You have a choice of either verifying all the related sensors reporting to the ECU or manually setting your A/F ratio, that'd be done by searching though VAGCOM http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...36,d.cGE&fp=754a2d9030ff61a5&biw=1280&bih=832 &/or http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/ links at length .
I'll surf around @ work tomorrow for a few more better informed than I opinions .

:beer:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> I was thinking about running a cat, not sure yet.






 :laugh:

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...on.2,or.&fp=f66e36261187ba88&biw=1280&bih=832 

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...on.2,or.&fp=f66e36261187ba88&biw=1280&bih=832 

This _is_ a AAA engine code, right?, if not, repeat those searches with your _actual_ engine code .

:beer:


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

sub'd 

awesome build!


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

Updates???

Sent from Hell


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Minotaur said:


> Updates???
> 
> Sent from Hell


What he^  said banshee  .

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Minotaur said:


> Updates???
> 
> Sent from Hell





buggyman said:


> What he^  said banshee  .
> 
> :beer:


So I took a few month hiatus from the bus and now getting back into it before baby #3 comes. I picked up a good amount of parts in the last 2 weeks. Parts I picked up a starter, mast. cyl & seals, front calipers, clutch kit, cable wing nut, 2 cooling sensors, coolant, T4 flange, 2 90deg hose couplers, wheel studs& nuts, spark plug wires, turbo mani, 2 electric slim fans, magnaflow muffler and brake booster. done for now still need more.










































I slapped on the wheels and I need spacers on the front and rear. Ball joint is rubbing against the wheel. Spacers on the rear so I can run my centercaps.
















Im back!!!


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> I'm back!!!














http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=8300.msg55911#msg55911 :laugh: .

Congrats:thumbup: on #3 








banshee  .

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Buggyman!

Pulled the motor back out to try and get a measurement for the gas tank.








































:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from Hell


----------



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)

'bout time i put this in my watched topics. looking good los! :thumbup:


----------



## mk1rolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Loving this :thumbup:..

Although........ are you sure that gearbox will be up for the job??

I had an 091 built with longer range third and forth when i was running a 2ltr subaru turbo and was petrified everytime i booted it



Ive since ditched it all, as gold is cheaper than petrol here in the uk and gone with a TDI. But this time im going with a flipped audi box,cheaper than chips , easy to replace and is made for the job, oh and you can run cable change ...



Just an ideal


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*UPDATE!!!!!*


I got the rad and scoop mounted up. Scoop is dangerously low. Looking to bow out the scoop to give me about 2in. Apologies in advance for the screenshots. 









































































Just been trying to pony up some money to send it down south to get my frame notched. Once thats done I can put the engine in and try and start her up!! Sounds pretty simple, probably wont be lol Still going!!!!


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

My thought process when I saw this thread. 

"Oh look a bus build, lets check it out. ok cool late model with a/c nice pictures .... hmm lets see where this thing is at now (skips to last page) hmm thats an interesting muffler to put on an air cooled VW .... wait a second thats a vr6 exhaust manifold .... oh thats a vr6 .... hey that bus has a water temp gauge ... hey that bus has a vr6 badge on it."

BRB reading the middle bit of this thread.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

an hour and a half later and I'm happy I read this. I love this build man keep up the work. I cant wait to see it run.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

bansheelos said:


> *UPDATE!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I got the rad and scoop mounted up. Scoop is dangerously low. Looking to bow out the scoop to give me about 2in.


Banshee  ,
Just lose the 2nd L-bracket @ the front of the radiator , as it stands now the fans will be pushing heat forward to be recirculated through the radiator @ every stop .








from
http://forums.corvetteforum.com/aut...-is-involved-in-laying-down-the-radiator.html 
from
https://www.google.com/search?q=con...8oK4Cg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1264&bih=834&dpr=1

https://www.google.com/search?q=lay...jYCwDQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1264&bih=834&dpr=1

:beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Finally got the BVR down to Jim in Millville to do my notches!!! Insane work! 
























































They even buffed a patch out for me! Oxidation = 3M film body protector!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Filled the tranny up w/ some clean goodness!









And looky here a U joint to compensate for my 4" engine/trans raise.








opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Refreshing my cv joints and hardware.
















Grease these bad boys up and they are ready.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Took 4hrs but it was so worth it!!! Go to your home!!!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

A lot of hours have been put in since the last time I posted! Here's the latest
http://youtu.be/uDiLIim8AJY


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

Sounds real good!


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

:heart::heart:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

vwovw said:


> Sounds real good!





Blu_Hare said:


> :heart::heart:


Thanks fellas! Its been a long time coming and finally she has moved w/o me pushing it! opcorn:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Made it out to Cult Classic and I gotta say WOW!!! The bus made a better impression than expected! Got it there and back no issues. People just showed so much love for the bus! And I took home 2nd in my class!!!!!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Made it out to show n shine! Awesome people!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Boing oing oing. I have dreamt of this shot many nights and now it's here!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Measured the landing for an oil cooler.








Found a spot for the oil cooler!!! Give me anything and I can make a template! 








Made it down to Waterfest. Photo cred: VWVORTEX








Unfortunately had to tow her back home lol








Stock tire as a spare is not going to work lol








Little shoot w/ mt phone lol so just taking pictures basically lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Took the BVR to the all aircooled gathering in Flanders NJ. Had an awesome time. Let the kids run around it was an awesome show! The exhaust wrap and and engine sealing made a huge difference in cabin temps!!!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Been away for a while and have to bring back up to speed. Mini photoshoot 








Sticker game is correct!
















Slapped a cover on the rear deck!








I've been having some idling and running issues. Still did not stop me from going to show n go, spitting fire out of the tailpipe, dying on the turnpike and getting towed home. Took 2nd at show n go! 
















Had to rip out the wiring just to get it running for my kids trunk or treat!
























Found that the coilpack crapped out on me!!! Hence slapped a used one in from my friend and voila! BVR made it to their trunk or treat.








Now just worrying about what's the next show I have not hit lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

BVR got mentioned in pvw! Sweet ass!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Making a run at cult classic and MK1madness this year mofo's!!!!!


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice. How'd you get the Mercedes center caps to still fit? I have a set on my bus with '75 brakes but front and rear there wasn't enough clearance.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Jade Wombat said:


> Nice. How'd you get the Mercedes center caps to still fit? I have a set on my bus with '75 brakes but front and rear there wasn't enough clearance.


The center caps don't sit on flush. There is just enough grab to hold them on. I also have a spacer on the rear. :thumbup:


----------

